# NHL 2017 - 2018



## technomancer

So seems like time to start a new thread for next season


----------



## technomancer

So Rick Tocchet is now the head coach of the Arizona Coyotes and Mark Recci is the new Pens assistant coach. Going to miss Tocchet behind the bench. It'll be interesting to see how this shakes out for both teams.

EDIT: and Gonchar is now an assistant coach as well.


----------



## protest

I can like Tocchet again now, but I must now also hate Recchi again.


----------



## technomancer

Looks like Archibald and Pouliot are both going to get an NHL shot for the Pens next year as they both signed one way contracts.

Pouliot's contract really surprised me as Sullivan seems to be completely unwilling to play him at the NHL level. That also gives the Pens 6 NHL defensemen without resigning Dumoulin: Cole, Letang, Hunwick, Maata, Pouliot, and Schultz. They also still have Ruhwedel who was solid for them when he was called on. Pouliot's deal makes me think there is either a trade in the works or they are thinking they're not liking the odds of resigning Dumoulin.


----------



## technomancer

Aaand the offseason news circle jerk has started. There is nothing to report on so one Pittsburgh reporter wrote an article about Kessel getting traded... and suddenly multiple sources are commenting on it. The guy had roughly a point a game last season including the playoffs, why in the hell would they trade him 

Even better was the comment that nobody would want to take his $6.8 million contract. To make a comparison, Kessel had 70 points last season and was a +3. Kessel also had 23 points in 25 games in the playoffs and was a +12. Tavares, who everybody seems to be creaming over right now, had 66 points and was a +4. They're projecting Tavares making north of $10 million a year  Granted you're talking a wing vs a center, but these guys are freaking ridiculous. Literally the only way I could see a Kessel trade happening would be to clear cap to make room for an expensive center, and even that seems unlikely.


----------



## Pav

I was not aware that both Dumoulin and Sheary are headed for arbitration. GMJR says he doesn't expect either to sign before their hearings so here's hoping the process doesn't lead to some severed ties.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> I was not aware that both Dumoulin and Sheary are headed for arbitration. GMJR says he doesn't expect either to sign before their hearings so here's hoping the process doesn't lead to some severed ties.



Yeah I suspect Dumoulin will be ok as he doesn't have high offensive numbers which is one of the big things that seem to be considered for arbitration. I'm curious to see what happens with Sheary as his regular season numbers were great which will likely drive his salary up, but he was inconsistent enough that I don't see the Pens paying a lot to keep him.


----------



## technomancer

Wow Dumoulin wanted $4.35 million and the Pens only offered him $1.95 million. Then again he has been a MUCH better defenseman than Maata and they gave Maata that $4 million deal... taking that into account $1.95 is actually insulting 

It's going to be interesting seeing what arbitration comes up with.


----------



## Sephiroth952

So excited for this year. My Stars are looking so stacked!


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Sephiroth952 said:


> So excited for this year. My Stars are looking so stacked!


No they're my Stars!


----------



## technomancer

And Dumoulin resigned for six years with a cap hit of $4.1 million... that gives the Pens 4 D making over $4 million. That only leaves the Pens $6 million under the cap and they need two centers and Sheary isn't signed. Going to guess somebody is getting traded or Sheary is going to be let go if he goes to arbitration and gets any kind of big award.


----------



## Sephiroth952

ElysianGuitars said:


> No they're my Stars!


No your Stars are the baby Stars! Leave the big boys to us actual Dallas people


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Sephiroth952 said:


> No your Stars are the baby Stars! Leave the big boys to us actual Dallas people


I grew up in Plano, lived there till 2012  Still have family there.


----------



## technomancer

Pffft it's the only NHL team in Texas, learn to share boys 

And enjoy it as the Stars are looking loaded for next season


----------



## Vostre Roy

Looks like we've entered the post-Markov era of the Habs.


----------



## technomancer

Vostre Roy said:


> Looks like we've entered the post-Markov era of the Habs.



Markov: "The KHL backed a truck of money up to my door, and Montreal couldn't compete"


----------



## technomancer

Wow Preds locked up Johansen for 8 years at $8 million a year


----------



## AdamMaz

Remember when Pekka Rinne was the only good thing Nashville had going for it? Never thought I'd see the day it were the opposite, scary core players they've got signed long term.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah Nashville should be a playoff threat for quite a while.


----------



## AdamMaz

Vostre Roy said:


> Looks like we've entered the post-Markov era of the Habs.


Unfortunate end. The same day they announced it, they had a career compilation video web-ready. Cold.

I look forward to post-Plekanec era.


----------



## technomancer

Got to admit watching the local Post Gazette reporters trying to create stories about the Pens is hilarious. The Pens have IIRC about $6 million in cap left, Sheary has an arbitration hearing tomorrow and they still need two centers and have a surplus of really good wingers and the idiots are acting shocked when Rutherford tells them they have no interest in Jagr 

EDIT: scratch that, Sheary just signed a 3 year deal for $3 million a year so $3 million in cap space left to sign two centers (or one and go with Rowney or Simon for one of the lines)


----------



## protest

^^ Flyers just had a wave of "Nolan Patrick injured again!!!!" from the beat writers. 

He was sick and on medication that made him drowsy/loopy so he wasn't skating...at home...by himself...for 3 days. Not even team related.


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> Got to admit watching the local Post Gazette reporters trying to create stories about the Pens is hilarious. The Pens have IIRC about $6 million in cap left, Sheary has an arbitration hearing tomorrow and they still need two centers and have a surplus of really good wingers and the idiots are acting shocked when Rutherford tells them they have no interest in Jagr
> 
> EDIT: scratch that, Sheary just signed a 3 year deal for $3 million a year so $3 million in cap space left to sign two centers (or one and go with Rowney or Simon for one of the lines)


I would be okay with giving another young guy a shot at filling a bottom-six center role. Give him a couple months of evaluation and go from there. That is, however, under the assumption that Matt Cullen comes back for another year. If he's done (and I suspect he is) then we'll need to add at least one capable center in short order.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> I would be okay with giving another young guy a shot at filling a bottom-six center role. Give him a couple months of evaluation and go from there. That is, however, under the assumption that Matt Cullen comes back for another year. If he's done (and I suspect he is) then we'll need to add at least one capable center in short order.



I am betting Cullen retires, Rowney ends up centering the fourth line, and they trade for somebody for the third line center position. At this point we have 8 defensemen with NHL contracts so something needs to give or we are going to lose somebody on waivers so a trade seems likely.


----------



## technomancer

It's official, Mike Fisher is retiring.


----------



## technomancer

Ah bummer Cullen signed a one year deal with the Wild


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Ah bummer Cullen signed a one year deal with the Wild



Figured he would have just gone out on top with 2 straight cups.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Figured he would have just gone out on top with 2 straight cups.



Yeah I'm a bit surprised I figured he'd retire too. He's from Minnesota so maybe he just wanted to finish his career there.


----------



## JD27

Phil Kessel still trolling I see.


----------



## technomancer

Absolutely LOVED that photo when I saw it, such a fantastic fuck you to all the dimwit haters


----------



## AdamMaz

I still think the White House visit, Obama opening-joke is the best


----------



## AdamMaz

Karlsson named NHL's #1 defenceman


----------



## Type_R3387

So...I just registered here and discovered that there's a ****ton of ERG players who are hockey fans? Just hit the internet gold mine!


----------



## Type_R3387

Being a Detroit fan, I really hope they have a solid season. However, they still have Ken Holland for a GM and that genius Jeff Blashill for a coach, so I won't hold my breath. I'll be happy if the boys make it to the playoffs. Really hoping that Mrazek will shine again so I can stop hearing them gloat about how incredible Howard is(n't). On a positive note, we do have a new arena!


----------



## technomancer

So Will Butcher is going Jersey


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> So Will Butcher is going Jersey


I'm not sure how that's a step up from Colorado


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> I'm not sure how that's a step up from Colorado



Yeah I'm going to guess they gave him some obscene bonuses on top of salary to get him.


----------



## Pav

Type_R3387 said:


> Being a Detroit fan, I really hope they have a solid season. However, they still have Ken Holland for a GM and that genius Jeff Blashill for a coach, so I won't hold my breath. I'll be happy if the boys make it to the playoffs. Really hoping that Mrazek will shine again so I can stop hearing them gloat about how incredible Howard is(n't). On a positive note, we do have a new arena!


I think you're the first Wings fan I've heard pulling for anything but a fire sale and a complete rebuild. They have quite a few awful contracts locking up mediocre players. If/when Zetterberg and Kronwall retire, the Wings are going to be in a world of hurt unless guys like Nyquist and Athanasiou turn out to be elite scorers.


----------



## Type_R3387

All optimism aside, you're absolutely right. I feel like Holland is just riding out his remaining years and really isn't concerned with the future. To keep Blashill as head coach is an incredibly terrible idea, as is to continue signing aging players like Howard or talentless hacks such as Ericcson, aka "_Frankenstein On Ice". _You know damn well that when ol' man Illitch passed away, so did the real fire under this teams' ass. I mean, I understand he wasn't the be all end all of the Wings, but he had a damn fine run owning them. I'm getting the drift that the main concern now is more-so with profiting off the new arena more than anything. Anthanasiou has most certainly shown promise, but I recently heard that he is speaking of going to play for Russia. Sounds to me like he is pulling for more money from management, as you don't hear too many guys stating things like this unless they are nearing the end of their career (returning home). As if it couldn't get worse, Zetterberg stated about a week ago that he most likely will not finish out the remainder of his contract.


----------



## technomancer

From a recent news article on what the Avs are looking for for Duchene

"The Avs are looking for a first round draft pick, quality young defenseman, a proven NHL player and a top prospect."

The Avs are delusional


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> From a recent news article on what the Avs are looking for for Duchene
> 
> "The Avs are looking for a first round draft pick, quality young defenseman, a proven NHL player and a top prospect."
> 
> The Avs are delusional


That's a huge payment for a guy who has been underwhelming for a few years now... He was barely over 0.5ppg last season, hasn't been close to ppg since 2013-2014...


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> From a recent news article on what the Avs are looking for for Duchene
> 
> "The Avs are looking for a first round draft pick, quality young defenseman, a proven NHL player and a top prospect."
> 
> The Avs are delusional



That is crazy talk! He is a top 6 player, but I'm not sure he is even a first liner on most teams.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah I could maybe see any one of those with the first rounder... or maybe 2 and no draft pick. But it that's what they're asking it is REALLY obvious why Duchene hasn't been traded.


----------



## MFB

JD27 said:


> That is crazy talk! He is a top 6 player, but I'm not sure he is even a first liner on most teams.



I don't know if I'd go that far, looking at career numbers, he's on the lower 50s for points, so I could see him bumping up to 2nd if someone got hurt, but that strikes me more as a 3rd liner


----------



## AdamMaz

Despite his numbers, Duchene is a very talented player that has no business playing with 3rd liners.

Yes the trade demands are insane, but I believe as the last year of his contract is expiring this year, those demands will definitely drop as the season progresses. He'll be moved by the trade deadline easily.


----------



## protest

League scoring is way down across the board. 50+ points is 1st line production. The Flyers got two 1st round picks (with a cap dump) for Schenn, who is a 50 point winger.


----------



## Pav

The Vegas Golden Knights played the first game in franchise history yesterday. I know it's only a preseason game, but they destroyed the Canucks 9-4 and it made me happy. Expectations may be very low for them this year but I hope they somehow start winning early and often.


----------



## technomancer

Ah nice, looks like NHL network is re-broadcasting the Golden Knights game... so while the first 3 Pens preseason games aren't being broadcast I can at least catch that one tonight


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Got to go to the Stars prospects scrimmage yesterday and meet up with some other Austin based Dallas Stars fans, was really great. Stars have some real talent in the prospect pool.


----------



## RustInPeace

Split squad games yesterday with Edmonton and Calgary, with Edmonton dominating for most of both games.

I think Puljujarvi might be a bust


----------



## AdamMaz

RustInPeace said:


> I think Puljujarvi might be a bust


Considering the only thing I remember about that name is that he was a very high draft pick a couple of years ago, I will concur.


----------



## RustInPeace

Only 2 years ago. Was supposed to be taken 3rd or 4th Overall then fell to Edmonton. Hes only 19 but I'm just not seeing anything.


----------



## AdamMaz

Pav said:


> The Vegas Golden Knights played the first game in franchise history yesterday. I know it's only a preseason game, but they destroyed the Canucks 9-4 and it made me happy. Expectations may be very low for them this year but I hope they somehow start winning early and often.


I imagine they may be playing their "regular" lineup from the get-go of pre-season?


----------



## ElysianGuitars

AdamMaz said:


> I imagine they may be playing their "regular" lineup from the get-go of pre-season?


That's what Dallas did last night


----------



## Pav

AdamMaz said:


> I imagine they may be playing their "regular" lineup from the get-go of pre-season?


Actually no, they've been playing young prospects like every other team. Guys like Marc-Andre Fleury and James Neal haven't played at all yet.


----------



## AdamMaz

Drouin will be making his Habs debut tonight centering Pacioretty and Hemsky. Drouin/Pacioretty is expected to be the top line come the regular season, there will be lots of eyes watching and notes taken tonight.


----------



## RustInPeace

I still got a Hemsky auto'd puck on my work desk. Absolutely loved that guy in his Oiler days.


----------



## AdamMaz

1st period just ended and I am already liking Hemsky


----------



## AdamMaz

I'm all for the stricter reffing on the slashes and hooks, but the faceoffs are killing me so far.


----------



## technomancer

Honestly watched the live stream of the Pens game last night and the new officiating is awful. Between faceoff penalties and calling slashes / hooks for stick on stick or things that didn't even appear to be anything at all on camera (apparently checking the puck carrier is now interference?) 90% of the game was power plays. It was insane.

This is not a good way to try to increase scoring in the league  Especially since the players seem to have not been clued in before the new officiating policies as some of the guys that got called looked completely baffled.


----------



## JD27

Holy shit, these penalties are insane. I don't mind trying to rid the cheating on faceoffs or two handed chops to the hands, but there is no consistency on either. I've seen several D have to take faceoffs in 2 games I've watched so far.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah they at least need to have training sessions with the players to cover how the faceoff stuff is supposed to work now as it really seemed like nobody knew what the hell was going on on the two games I've watched


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Especially since the players seem to have not been clued in before the new officiating policies as some of the guys that got called looked completely baffled.


I understand the refs approached the coaching staff/team before the game (not sure if locker room or on the bench before puck drop).



JD27 said:


> Holy shit, these penalties are insane. I don't mind trying to rid the cheating on faceoffs or two handed chops to the hands, but there is no consistency on either.


What I saw looked surprisingly very consistent.



JD27 said:


> I've seen several D have to take faceoffs in 2 games I've watched so far.


Oh dear


----------



## technomancer

Ok this is just idiotic... this doesn't happen very often but it is a flat out player safety issue. If a goalie loses a piece of protective equipment play should stop, period. Niemi could have easily broken his hand last night.



nhl.com said:


> There was an interesting play in the third period with goaltender Antti Niemi. During a save Niemi lost his glove, which should draw an automatic whistle from the officials for a stoppage in play. However, the refs did not stop the game. Niemi, to his credit, continued to play. Instinctively, Niemi made a save with his exposed hand. Thankfully there was no damage done. The referees told Niemi that this season officials will not stop play for goaltenders that lose a blocker or glove, though the rule will still be enforced with a lost helmet.


----------



## MFB

Are they serious right now? That's insane if they think there should be no stoppage of play for losing a piece of protective equipment that ya know, catches objects moving up to _90mph_.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah absolutely ridiculous... Phil Bourque almost lost his mind on the broadcast of the game when it happened last night. I get the league is trying to increase scoring, but potentially injuring goaltenders and making over half the game 5 on 4s isn't the way to do it


----------



## AdamMaz

Dear Carey,

Are the Canadiens going to make the playoffs this year?


----------



## technomancer

^


----------



## technomancer

So looking forward to having Steve Mears call our games starting tonight... will be nice to have somebody working that actually calls the play and doesn't just make things up when he misses what is going on


----------



## AdamMaz

Tonight is Vegas' first home game, I would have loved to watch it if only it weren't so late.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Tonight is Vegas' first home game, I would have loved to watch it if only it weren't so late.



Might have to record it and watch when I get up in the morning...


----------



## technomancer

Congratulations to Nieme on trying to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory by giving up 2 goals in the last 30 seconds of the game 

Fortunately the Pens were up by 3


----------



## AdamMaz

0-6 

Drouin is looking more and more like the real deal


----------



## JD27

Caps basically fielded an NHL team last night and got smoked in the first period 4-0. Just all kinds of ugly.


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> Caps basically fielded an NHL team last night and got smoked in the first period 4-0. Just all kinds of ugly.


At least I can take some comfort in knowing that some things never change.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Caps basically fielded an NHL team last night and got smoked in the first period 4-0. Just all kinds of ugly.



Saw the score and figured they weren't playing most of the starting lineup... damn


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Saw the score and figured they weren't playing most of the starting lineup... damn



Nope, that could have been an actual lineup for the season. 1-5 and haven't scored more than 1 goal in 5 of those.


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> 1-5


That sounds pretty good right now


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> That sounds pretty good right now


----------



## AdamMaz

NHL has just posted a video explaining the stricter reffing and a couple of rule changes. (<--- Click!)


----------



## technomancer

Got to say really not liking not being able to use the timeout after an icing, it removes one of the primary uses of the timeout in the game.

Not liking a minor penalty being assessed if an offside challenge is lost either. Absolutely ridiculous.

It does seem like despite the rule update they have relaxed on calling the faceoff stuff already though.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Got to say really not liking not being able to use the timeout after an icing, it removes one of the primary uses of the timeout in the game.


I can see the frustration with this, but I believe it is worthwhile and I am not bothered by it 



technomancer said:


> Not liking a minor penalty being assessed if an offside challenge is lost either. Absolutely ridiculous.


I'm all for this. Coaches will only go for it when it is more obvious and not as a "hail mary" to reverse a goal. Lets PLEASE not become like the NFL with video review.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I'm all for this. Coaches will only go for it when it is more obvious and not as a "hail mary" to reverse a goal. Lets PLEASE not become like the NFL with video review.



I don't recall a lot of reviews being requested that weren't at least questionable on the offsides last season... several interference calls but not really many offsides. Video review is really seeming like the league doesn't actually want it so they're going to make it as difficult to use as possible.

I'm also really curious to see how the refereeing goes... things are slanted to have a lot more power plays in the game but watching the last Pens preseason game and part of the first Golden Knights home preseason game it seems like they are already really dropping off on calling stuff.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

To me the spirit of the offsides challenge is to eliminate the 5' offsides calls that are missed (ala Danny Briere against the Pens in the playoffs several years ago.) 

But it has now got to the point where is it taking 5 minutes to review if a player lifted his foot .002 seconds before the puck crosses the line.

I think this allows the coach to still challenge a blatant offside call but not risk the penalty on a goal that really should count.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

The off sides challenge needs to be changed drastically. If it's a missed offsides and they score on the initial rush, that should be able to be challenged, but if they start cycling, and it takes them a minute to score after the missed offsides, hell no.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> The off sides challenge needs to be changed drastically. If it's a missed offsides and they score on the initial rush, that should be able to be challenged, but if they start cycling, and it takes them a minute to score after the missed offsides, hell no.



That actually makes sense, but then you get into having to start timing play time from zone entry 

At the end of the day a big part of the problem is there is zero accountability for the referees, and no review of their performance, and no consistency. Players shouldn't have to spend the first period of a game figuring out what is going to be called and what will be let go for each pair of refs 

Until they work around that most of the other issues aren't going to change.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> That actually makes sense, but then you get into having to start timing play time from zone entry
> 
> *At the end of the day a big part of the problem is there is zero accountability for the referees, and no review of their performance, and no consistency. *Players shouldn't have to spend the first period of a game figuring out what is going to be called and what will be let go for each pair of refs
> 
> Until they work around that most of the other issues aren't going to change.


Tim Peel is the best proof of this that we have


----------



## technomancer

Well the Pens completely blew their last pre-season game in front of an arena full of kids 

Hopefully the season opener goes a bit better...


----------



## Pav

The Pens finally traded Derrick Pouliot. I never cared for that kid.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> The Pens finally traded Derrick Pouliot. I never cared for that kid.



They would have done better to sign him to a two way deal and send him down... he was a hell of a lot better than the bag of pucks they traded him for as he was solid in the AHL last year. Definitely not what you expect from a high first round draft choice though.


----------



## technomancer

Holy crap Eichel got and 8 year $80 million contract... hopefully he lives up to it for the Sabres 

https://www.nhl.com/news/sabres-eic...ear-80-million-contract-extension/c-291553136


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Yeah that seems nuts


----------



## technomancer

Yeah the kid has a huge upside but that is a crazy contract if he slumps or doesn't live up to his potential.


----------



## AdamMaz

GAME DAY


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> GAME DAY


----------



## JD27

Wow, $10 million per year for Eichel?


----------



## technomancer

Wow Eichel's agent apparently told the AP Eichel took LESS MONEY to give the Sabres flexibility under the cap...


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Wow Eichel's agent apparently told the AP Eichel took LESS MONEY to give the Sabres flexibility under the cap...



That is nuts! I like Eichel, but $10 million is crazy and to think he could have got more.


----------



## ElysianGuitars




----------



## AdamMaz

Sorry Pens fans, but my only criterion for this to be a satisfying season is for them to NOT win another Cup.


----------



## AxeHappy

That 7-2 scoreboard did not tell the story of the Leafs beating the Jets. 

Can't be taking 8 penalties a game and expect to win.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Sorry Pens fans, but my only criterion for this to be a satisfying season is for them to NOT win another Cup.



If this is how Murray plays all season you will be a happy man 

He has not been sharp at all through training camp and has given up four tonight so far...


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> If this is how Murray plays all season you will be a happy man


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


>


----------



## JD27

McDavid...


----------



## RustInPeace

They clocked him going 41 KM/h for that goal then stops on a dime and doesnt touch the goalie.


----------



## technomancer

McDavid is such an amazing talent...

and WTF Simmonds had a hat trick last night 

The Pens just looked off... bunch of great opportunities missing the net, Kessel shanked the puck past a wide open cage, bad passes, that kind of thing. If it was later in the season I would be worried


----------



## protest

So fast he makes fast things look slow.



technomancer said:


> and WTF Simmonds had a hat trick last night


----------



## Pav

The Pens looked out of sync last night. Crosby was as good as always but just about everyone else looks like they need a few games to get their timing back. That Greg McKegg looks alright though, he made a few nice plays to set up scoring chances.


----------



## JD27

Matthews with 3 points too. Looking forward to watching those two for the next 20 years.


----------



## MFB

My Sharks opened with an L, lets hope the B's doesn't follow suit, but we've got Berg/Backes/Krug all injured so it's hard to be optimistic about going against Nashville


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Matthews with 3 points too. Looking forward to watching those two for the next 20 years.



Yep. Going to be interesting to see if Eichel's talent catches up with his ego and puts him in that group as well


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> Matthews with 3 points too. Looking forward to watching those two for the next 20 years.


As a division rival of Matthews, not me 

Definitely McJesus though as he continues to overshadow Crosby, I'm just really burned out of hearing that name.


----------



## technomancer

Well Niemi certainly impressed in his Pens debut... gave up 4 goals on 13 shots in less than 10 minutes for a .692 save percentage 

I'm actually curious if that is some kind of franchise record...


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Enjoy Niemi


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Enjoy Niemi



Murray hasn't been much better... 8-1 at the end of the second


----------



## JD27

I'm pretty sure Ovechkin just told those damn kids in this league to get off his lawn with that hat trick.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Well Niemi certainly impressed in his Pens debut... gave up 4 goals on 13 shots in less than 10 minutes for a .692 save percentage





technomancer said:


> Murray hasn't been much better... 8-1 at the end of the second






JD27 said:


> I'm pretty sure Ovechkin just told those damn kids in this league to get off his lawn with that hat trick.


Without having looked, is it safe for me to say that all 3 were one-timers on his off-wing, fed to him on a silver platter while he camps, per usual? 

Only two nights into the regular season and there have been a ridiculous amount of hat tricks


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> Without having looked, is it safe for me to say that all 3 were one-timers on his off-wing, fed to him on a silver platter while he camps, per usual?
> 
> Only two nights into the regular season and there have been a ridiculous amount of hat tricks



One was a feed from from corner, he was all alone in the bottom of the circle. One on a passing play from directly out front. One from top of circle after stealing a puck of the boards. All even strength in about a 6 minute span during the 3rd. And a shootout goal for good measure.


----------



## RustInPeace

Feels like theres more scoring this year so far! Hopefully it keeps up!


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> Murray hasn't been much better... 8-1 at the end of the second


Yeah but Murray will probably turn it around, Niemi's career should have ended at the buyout  If you're lucky, Penguins will bury him and get a backup worth a crap.


----------



## Pav

Our next goalie in line would be Tristan Jarry, who isn't worth a crap yet either. Supposedly a good-looking prospect but not ready for the NHL. Maybe we could trade him to Winnipeg for Steve Mason.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Yeah but Murray will probably turn it around, Niemi's career should have ended at the buyout  If you're lucky, Penguins will bury him and get a backup worth a crap.



Hopefully... guess we'll see what happens 

I was really surprised when they signed Niemi... and terrified when they started talking about him playing 30+ games this season 



Pav said:


> Our next goalie in line would be Tristan Jarry, who isn't worth a crap yet either. Supposedly a good-looking prospect but not ready for the NHL. Maybe we could trade him to Winnipeg for Steve Mason.



Yeah Jarry will likely be good but he is not NHL ready yet and sitting the bench as a backup would not be good for his development... Steve Mason


----------



## AdamMaz

RustInPeace said:


> Feels like theres more scoring this year so far! Hopefully it keeps up!


I'd be curious to know how many have been PPGs, and at some point a comparison between last season and this season's PPG %.


----------



## AdamMaz

AdamMaz said:


> ...and at some point a comparison between last season and this season's PPG %.


To clarify (since it is too late for me to edit), NOT PPG efficiency, but how many of total goals scored are PPG vs 5-on-5.


----------



## technomancer

Yep I got what you meant... seems like they are calling significantly more penalties this season in an attempt to increase scoring.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Only Dallas can find a way to lose to an expansion team in their first game


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Only Dallas can find a way to lose to an expansion team in their first game



Could be worse, you could have lost 10-1 

Also Fleury having a .978 save percentage last night might have helped too...


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> Could be worse, you could have lost 10-1
> 
> Also Fleury having a .978 save percentage last night might have helped too...


Yeah Fleury won the game for them. Stars plain outplayed them, just had some unfortunate moments.


----------



## JD27

Ovi with 6 goals in last 2 periods.


----------



## technomancer

Pens actually showed up tonight... 4-0 with half a period left against Nashville.



JD27 said:


> Ovi with 6 goals in last 2 periods.



Despite the long-standing rivalry it is nice to see Ovi rolling again


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Pens actually showed up tonight... 4-0 with half a period left against Nashville.
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the long-standing rivalry it is nice to see Ovi rolling again



Make that 4 goals tonight, 7 in two games. I like hockey first and foremost, so there are players I like on just about every team.


----------



## technomancer

Nashville had to be licking their chops coming into this game... and got pitched a third scoreless game in a row against the Pens


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Looks like Kari is still spotting the other teams 2-3 goals every game he plays...


edit: Kari feeling really generous, spotting 4 goals this game!


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Despite the long-standing rivalry it is nice to see Ovi rolling again


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


>



Still not 10-1, quit your bitching


----------



## technomancer

And so it begins... Ian Cole is out indefinitely after taking a puck to the mouth against Nashville


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> And so it begins... Ian Cole is out indefinitely after taking a puck to the mouth against Nashville



I literally saw his teeth flying.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> I literally saw his teeth flying.



Yeah that was ugly... I figured he was going to be out for a long time when they said there was some jaw damage. Hopefully he makes a full and speedy recovery regardless of when he gets back on the ice.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Yeah that was ugly... I figured he was going to be out for a long time when they said there was some jaw damage. Hopefully he makes a full and speedy recovery regardless of when he gets back on the ice.



There had to be, he couldn't have caught that more perfectly in the mouth if he tried. Definitely one of the uglier ones I have seen.


----------



## protest

The Flyers have had a couple legit "Puck to the ___" incidents in the last 10 years or so. Broken jaw, career ending brain contusion, exploded testicle...


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> The Flyers have had a couple legit "Puck to the ___" incidents in the last 10 years or so. Broken jaw, career ending brain contusion, exploded testicle...



Yeah hate to see anyone injured, much less career ending.


----------



## MFB

We barely won the home opener after letting in 2 goals in under 2 minutes, and now we just got shutout by the Av's. This season is going to be an uphill battle if I had to put money on it.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

I forgot to set my lineup this morning, so didn't get Varly in, no shutout for me


----------



## AdamMaz

We've all anticipated that Toronto would become a good team, but I just can't accept it


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> We've all anticipated that Toronto would become a good team, but I just can't accept it





I can accept it, I just find myself shocked when I look at the scores... though I was more shocked by that Edmonton game... how the hell did the Jets beat the Oilers


----------



## protest

Are the Flyers setting the record for team to play in the most home openers?


----------



## JD27

And that is the version of the Caps I expect to see all season. That defense is just offensive to the eyes. Kuznetsov is going to be the first player with a 100 point season consisting purely of assists though!


----------



## protest

JD27 said:


> And that is the version of the Caps I expect to see all season. That defense is just offensive to the eyes. Kuznetsov is going to be the first player with a 100 point season consisting purely of assists though!



The first year Forsberg was on the Flyers he lead the league in points like 10 games in with 14 assists and no goals haha


----------



## AdamMaz

Going to the home opener tonight vs Chicago


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Going to the home opener tonight vs Chicago



Cool hopefully they pull off a win


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Cool hopefully they pull off a win


----------



## technomancer




----------



## AdamMaz

Dear Carey,

Is there any hope for the defense playing in front of you?


----------



## protest

The reffing in this league is an embarrassment..


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars finally win! Detroit finally loses!


----------



## technomancer

Vegas is now the first expansion team to open 3-0 in their first season. The initial win against Dallas surprised me... the next two against the Coyotes not so much 

Then again the draft structure sort of changes the landscape for that sort of thing.


----------



## JD27

I'm not all that shocked, they have some pretty good players. It's not like we are talking about the 1974 Capitals here.


----------



## technomancer

The question of the day: which Pens team will show up against the Caps tonight


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> The question of the day: which Pens team will show up against the Caps tonight



Hopefully the one that played the Hawks!


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Hopefully the one that played the Hawks!



We shall see


----------



## JD27

Oh man, this years Caps team is ugly! Going to be a struggle without some D.


----------



## technomancer

Phew the good Pens showed up


----------



## Pav

So far, this Antti Niemi experiment is not blowing my pants off.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> So far, this Antti Niemi experiment is not blowing my pants off.



Honestly I can't blame that game last night on Niemi. He made some fantastic saves to keep them in it, they just got outplayed in their own end. Don't get me wrong, he didn't like a top 5 netminder in the league, but he did look like an above average backup.

That said I said it before and will say it again, if they want to run a goalie tandem with the "backup" playing 30 or 40 games a season he is not the guy to do that with.


----------



## JD27

Those are some beer league goalie stats from Niemi, .808 SV% and 7.93GAA.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Those are some beer league goalie stats from Niemi, .808 SV% and 7.93GAA.



He was terrible in the game against the Hawks and should have had 3 of the 4 goals he gave up. Last night against Tampa not so much, Pens would have probably won 4-2 if they had actually provided some defense 

The D didn't show up until the third and by then they were down two goals.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars keep outplaying opponents and losing. Team shooting percentage of 2.94%, 2nd worst 5v5 scoring only to Montreal... Bad PDO, bad luck basically. It's fun to watch because they're playing really well, but man it sucks when so much effort results in a loss. The PP is lethal, PK has been phenomenal, just unlucky.


----------



## AdamMaz

ElysianGuitars said:


> 2nd worst 5v5 scoring only to Montreal...


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Stars keep outplaying opponents and losing. Team shooting percentage of 2.94%, 2nd worst 5v5 scoring only to Montreal... Bad PDO, bad luck basically. It's fun to watch because they're playing really well, but man it sucks when so much effort results in a loss. The PP is lethal, PK has been phenomenal, just unlucky.



On the bright side that kind of thing tends to turn around 

But not for Montreal, they just suck


----------



## JD27

There is a good chance Ovechkin has outscored your favorite team.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

JD27 said:


> There is a good chance Ovechkin has outscored your favorite team.


 That's awesome.


----------



## AdamMaz

Funny how those are all teams people of this thread follow.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> Funny how those are all teams people of this thread follow.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> There is a good chance Ovechkin has outscored your favorite team.



Nope... but still funny as hell


----------



## MFB

7 goals sounds high for the Bs this season, especially since we're 1-2 

But hey, at least we're not the Habs right?!


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> 7 goals sounds high for the Bs this season, especially since we're 1-2
> 
> But hey, at least we're not the Habs right?!



Hey the Pens have something like 17 goals and they're still 2-2-1


----------



## protest

@JD27


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> @JD27



 

Also I swear the Pens are trying to lose games... lets ice the puck with 1:27 left when only up by 1 for absolutely no reason


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> Also I swear the Pens are trying to lose games... lets ice the puck with 1:27 left when only up by 1 for absolutely no reason



Let me know when they take 2 penalties on the same play up 1 with 2 minutes left in the 3rd and then challenge an offsides after a goal was scored while still down a man with 50 seconds left in a now tie game, get penalized for not getting it overturned and let up a goal to lose the game with 12 seconds left after they were up 3 goals in the 3rd.


----------



## AxeHappy

Very little is sweeter than beating The Habs.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Let me know when they take 2 penalties on the same play up 1 with 2 minutes left in the 3rd and then challenge an offsides after a goal was scored while still down a man with 50 seconds left in a now tie game, get penalized for not getting it overturned and let up a goal to lose the game with 12 seconds left after they were up 3 goals in the 3rd.



Wow 

I thought giving up 46 shots and making Murray look like superman for the win was bad...


----------



## JD27

protest said:


> @JD27



That was some fine defensive play tonight. Guess that's what happens when you have to field an old guy who is slower than molasses (Orpik), the next coming of Mike Green (Orlov), and the Bears defense (Djoos, Ness, Bowey).


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> That was some fine defensive play tonight. Guess that's what happens when you have to field an old guy who is slower than molasses (Orpik), the next coming of Mike Green (Orlov), and the Bears defense (Djoos, Ness, Bowey).



Told you your GM was insane giving Orpik that contract  Bears defense


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Told you your GM was insane giving Orpik that contract  Bears defense



Yup, plus he is playing top 2 minutes with Matt Niskanen on LTIR.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Yup, plus he is playing top 2 minutes with Matt Niskanen on LTIR.



Ooof damn didn't realize Niskanen was out


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Tyler Seguin got a Gordie Howe hat trick last night


----------



## JD27

ElysianGuitars said:


> Tyler Seguin got a Gordie Howe hat trick last night



Didn't see that coming!


----------



## AdamMaz

AxeHappy said:


> Very little is sweeter than beating The Habs.


I suppose a 14 game head-to-head losing streak is about the only thing that would make beating the current Habs "sweet"


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Boston is BAAAAAAD.


----------



## AxeHappy

AdamMaz said:


> I suppose a 14 game head-to-head losing streak is about the only thing that would make beating the current Habs "sweet"



I thought it was 15. Although, beating the leafs of 2-5 years ago isn't exactly really anything to count.


----------



## MFB

ElysianGuitars said:


> Boston is BAAAAAAD.











Spoiler



It's true


----------



## technomancer




----------



## technomancer

Crap and now Hunwick is on IR with an undisclosed injury


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> Crap and now Hunwick is on IR with an undisclosed injury



Only in hockey haha...How do you not disclose an injury when the guy is on IR? It's not like you're hiding a bad wrist so the other team doesn't take a whack at it, dude isn't playing.


----------



## technomancer

Got to admit I thought the Pens were going to blow that game against the Rangers last night... was pretty crazy. They REALLY need to stop taking stupid penalties or it is going to be a long season...



protest said:


> Only in hockey haha...How do you not disclose an injury when the guy is on IR? It's not like you're hiding a bad wrist so the other team doesn't take a whack at it, dude isn't playing.



Yeah the whole thing was really bizarre as he was scheduled to play last night and they announced it right before the game without even an upper / lower body injury kind of thing.


----------



## protest

That actually makes me think it's something like a serious medical condition unfortunately. Hopefully it's not.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> That actually makes me think it's something like a serious medical condition unfortunately. Hopefully it's not.



Yeah unfortunately I agree


----------



## AdamMaz

Bergevin as attended at least the first four of NYI's games this season, lots of rumors swirling. I'm almost at the point of hoping one of these roster-heavy trades for Tavares happens.


----------



## technomancer

^ 



technomancer said:


> Yeah unfortunately I agree



So he's not listed as being on IR, but is listed as having a concussion


----------



## technomancer

Riley Sheahan is now a Penguin traded for Scott Wilson... hopefully Sheahan is better than he was last year and so far this season for the Wings, if not the Pens lost on that deal even with the thrown in 5th round pick.


----------



## technomancer

Crosby REALLY needs to get his head out of his ass... he's been taking stupid penalties like crazy and just took a 10 minute misconduct for yelling at the refs after getting called for chasing a guy down and crosschecking him 3 times for what appeared to be a minor bump during the play 

EDIT: Niemi maintains is 7GAA average and put up a stellar .781 save percentage tonight 

Can't blame it all on him though, the whole team looks like they belonged in a beer league...


----------



## ElysianGuitars

You can blame it all on him, it's okay. He wouldn't have made those saves with a perfect defense. Niemi is just plain done.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> You can blame it all on him, it's okay. He wouldn't have made those saves with a perfect defense. Niemi is just plain done.



Oh he sucked, but they would have still gotten lit up if Murray was in net. It would have just likely been slightly less embarrassing.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Crosby REALLY needs to get his head out of his ass... he's been taking stupid penalties like crazy and just took a 10 minute misconduct for yelling at the refs after getting called for chasing a guy down and crosschecking him 3 times for what appeared to be a minor bump during the play
> 
> EDIT: Niemi maintains is 7GAA average and put up a stellar .781 save percentage tonight
> 
> Can't blame it all on him though, the whole team looks like they belonged in a beer league...


This doesn't sound so bad...


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Niemi on waivers


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Niemi on waivers



Yeah hardly shocking with that 7GAA and beer league save percentage. Shame they didn't claim Subban when they had a chance... while the team didn't look great in that last game there was no excuse for some of the goals he gave up


----------



## technomancer

Looks like DeSmith is going to be the backup. Hopefully he does well, honestly concerned about a promising young goaltender not getting enough ice time and having it impact his development (which I think is why they signed Niemi to begin with...)

The Pens are funny though, as Murray has not been stellar either yet he is still ZOMG THE BEST GOALIE EVAR!!!!! if you listen to fans online lol. The guy has managed to go 5-0 because the Pens have a killer offense, but a 3.35 GAA and .896 save percentage are not good by any means  Not to say it is all the goalies since the Pens have not been good in their own end this season, but still...


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> The guy has managed to go 5-0 because the Pens have a killer offense


This is still the reason I have zero sympathy for the Penguins (and your numerous complaints regarding the aforementioned defensive and goaltending woes )


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Florida claimed Niemi  Going full tank I guess.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> This is still the reason I have zero sympathy for the Penguins (and your numerous complaints regarding the aforementioned defensive and goaltending woes )



Just because the Pens still have SOME functional talent (unlike the Habs) doesn't mean they're looking good. There is still some expectations for the Pens to do well after the last two seasons...

Not everyone can be off to the worst start in 76 years



ElysianGuitars said:


> Florida claimed Niemi  Going full tank I guess.



Wow I really can't believe somebody actually claimed him. If he had had good numbers before this season I can see it, but he was struggling for the Stars for the last two years...


----------



## JD27

Maybe they are using him as a Shooter Tutor in practice?


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> This is still the reason I have zero sympathy for the Penguins (and your numerous complaints regarding the aforementioned defensive and goaltending woes )



Look at the bright side, at least you had no expectations coming into this season... you could be an Edmonton fan and be shocked by the poor start  

(I say this fully expecting the Pens to get torched tonight)


----------



## AdamMaz

Hopefully Florida puts Niemi in nets tonight...



Spoiler: Niemi vs Habs



...and of course he will get a shutout


----------



## AxeHappy

I feel like GAA and Save Percentage is bad across the league? 

Not Niemi's first time in pads bad...but not what you would expect from NHL Starters either.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

AxeHappy said:


> I feel like GAA and Save Percentage is bad across the league?
> 
> Not Niemi's first time in pads bad...but not what you would expect from NHL Starters either.


I don't think it is, but I think some guys who should be very good are starting off pretty poorly. Pretty happy with Bishop so far.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Hopefully Florida puts Niemi in nets tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Niemi vs Habs
> 
> 
> 
> ...and of course he will get a shutout



Look at that, the Habs won 



ElysianGuitars said:


> I don't think it is, but I think some guys who should be very good are starting off pretty poorly. Pretty happy with Bishop so far.



Yeah looking at the goaltending leaders on nhl.com doesn't look like things are down.

http://www.nhl.com/stats/leaders?navid=nav-sts-league#


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Look at that, the Habs won




STANLEY CUP HERE WE COME!


----------



## RustInPeace

That Matt Murray is one piece of ace. Edmonton cant finish but will be turning the corner soon.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> STANLEY CUP HERE WE COME!







RustInPeace said:


> That Matt Murray is one piece of ace. Edmonton cant finish but will be turning the corner soon.



That was probably his best game so far this season  Both goalies were insane last night.


----------



## technomancer

Damnit, Schultz is out with a concussion. It is too early for things to be getting this ridiculous already


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Damnit, Schultz is out with a concussion. It is too early for things to be getting this ridiculous already


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


>





Honestly I'm curious to see how things go this season with injuries to the D. In the past the Pens had a REALLY deep prospect pool to draw on... but now those guys are either on the roster or have been traded so not sure how things will play out if they end up with 3 or more of the top 6 injured.


----------



## technomancer

Funniest thing about that 2-1 Pens win last night was that they scored all 3 of the goals... Letang put the puck past Murray for the lone Jets score 

Both goalies were INSANE


----------



## JD27

The Washington Bears have reached a new level of awful. I expected them to struggle this season for a playoff spot, but damn, they are worse than I imagined.


----------



## RustInPeace

Entertaining tilt last night between Edmonton and Dallas. Finally scored more than 2 goals in a game!


----------



## Vostre Roy

Was wondering if there was a team that is doing worse than the Habs this year so far, just to realize that the Coyotes are dead last with no win, 1 point in 10 games. Almost feel like a good start for us



Spoiler



We still stuck pretty bad


----------



## AdamMaz

Vostre Roy said:


> Was wondering if there was a team that is doing worse than the Habs this year so far, just to realize that the Coyotes are dead last with no win, 1 point in 10 games.


I really didn't need reminding of this


----------



## technomancer

Wonder how Tocchet is enjoying his first season as a head coach


----------



## AdamMaz

I went to the Habs 4-0 loss against the Kings and I am going tonight against the Rangers with phenomenal seats... I must be a masochist


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I went to the Habs 4-0 loss against the Kings and I am going tonight against the Rangers with phenomenal seats... I must be a masochist



Hey the Rangers only have one more win than the Habs, there is some hope  Good luck, hopefully they pull it out for you


----------



## technomancer

And Montreal wins while the Pens continue their recent tradition of making mediocre teams look like defensive powerhouses


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> And Montreal wins while the Pens continue their recent tradition of making mediocre teams look like defensive powerhouses


----------



## technomancer




----------



## JD27

Caps are a complete dumpster fire, bit this goal was sick.


----------



## technomancer

^ That was nice

Also could be worse, you could be a Habs fan


----------



## AdamMaz

I must admit that I am accepting it a lot more comfortably than I thought I would 

Kings vs Blues tonight should be a huge game! The top 2 teams tied for the league lead, playing each other head on at their peaks. Reminds me a bit of last years CBJ/Min 14+ winstreak matchup.


----------



## AdamMaz

AdamMaz said:


> Kings vs Blues tonight should be a huge game! The top 2 teams tied for the league lead, playing each other head on at their peaks. Reminds me a bit of last years CBJ/Min 14+ winstreak matchup.


Screw this! Habs are beating Sens 4-2 with 4 minutes left to go in the *1st period *


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Screw this! Habs are beating Sens 4-2 with 4 minutes left to go in the *1st period *



Holy crap 8-3 final


----------



## AxeHappy

Anyone beating the Sens makes me happy. Only thing better than beating the habs. 


And man...what a clusterfuck the Leafs have been recently... 

We finally get a game where Andersen plays like a monster and our offence doesn't bother to show up.


----------



## AdamMaz

AxeHappy said:


> Anyone beating the Sens makes me happy. *Only thing better than beating the habs*.


Still reeling over that one?


----------



## AxeHappy

Haven't had much else to be happy about recently!


----------



## technomancer

And the question of the day is can the Pens actually win the second of back to back games...

Also where did Jersey come from this year


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> And the question of the day is can the Pens actually win the second of back to back games...
> 
> Also where did Jersey come from this year



Nope, apparently they not on lose those, but also get blown out.


----------



## JD27

Caps playing Isles tonight, do I smell another Tavares hat trick? Why yes, I think I do!


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Nope, apparently they not on lose those, but also get blown out.



It does seem that way 



JD27 said:


> Caps playing Isles tonight, do I smell another Tavares hat trick? Why yes, I think I do!


----------



## technomancer

Looks like Niemi seems to have picked up where he left off for the Pens in Florida


----------



## technomancer

Well at least they didn't get blown out and got a point this time


----------



## Wolfos

AxeHappy said:


> Anyone beating the Sens makes me happy. Only thing better than beating the habs.
> 
> 
> And man...what a clusterfuck the Leafs have been recently...
> 
> We finally get a game where Andersen plays like a monster and our offence doesn't bother to show up.



I didn't really notice any leaf comments in here till i saw this. 

They really need to shore up their D and stop turning over the damn puck!


----------



## AdamMaz

I surprisingly haven't learned or heard about a contract extension for Duchene with Ottawa, but I am not looking forward to having him in the same division. Granted what they gave up for him, I'm assuming he's here for awhile.

I wouldn't be surprised to see Ottawa make a big move at the trade deadline, I believe this has signaled the opening of the "window" from the GM's perspective.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah I am curious if he is interested in staying there or if he is just looking at this as a way to get out of Colorado and then hit free agency. Can't say I disagree on the trade deadline and Ottawa making a push. They already had a great defense, if they improve offensively and their goaltending holds up they are going to be scary.


----------



## protest

This isn't hockey related, but it's related to sports and Canada, and I know that Maple Leafs/Blue Jays fans are probably aware. Roy Halladay passed away today at 40. His plane crashed in the Gulf of Mexico.

He was an awesome pitcher, but truly a good guy. None of the romanticising that happens in situations like this, just a genuinely good and humble person.

RIP Doc.


----------



## AdamMaz

Hey Dallas Star fans, what are your impressions of Radulov so far? I haven't or heard much, but his stats suggest he is having a good year..?


----------



## AdamMaz

Starting to feel an awful lot like VGK with the goalie injuries


----------



## ElysianGuitars

AdamMaz said:


> Hey Dallas Star fans, what are your impressions of Radulov so far? I haven't or heard much, but his stats suggest he is having a good year..?


He. Is. Awesome. Full stop.


----------



## AdamMaz

As much as I loved Subban, I've come to realize that I miss Radulov even more


----------



## AdamMaz

Bobrovsky makes the save in overtime on a 2-0 play


----------



## technomancer

Bobrovsky is a fantastic goaltender and that was a stellar save... but to be fair the shooter had Penguins disease and didn't elevate the puck


----------



## protest

Every time I see Bob it pains me. Fuckin Bryzgalov.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Habs claim Niemi off waivers


----------



## Vostre Roy

ElysianGuitars said:


> Habs claim Niemi off waivers


----------



## JD27

ElysianGuitars said:


> Habs claim Niemi off waivers



I wonder if a player has ever been waived by 3 teams in a single season. I think we are about to find out.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Habs claim Niemi off waivers



  

Wow I thought the Pens were crazy for signing him and Florida was crazy for claiming him but claiming him after failing miserably with two different teams in the same season just seems absolutely insane


----------



## AdamMaz

Even considering our top 2 goalies are injured:


----------



## technomancer

Did Bergevin fall and hit his head lately? Have they considered putting him through concussion protocols?


----------



## technomancer

You know it would be awesome to have just one game where Letang isn't directly responsible for a goal against either by terrible play or a stupid penalty.


----------



## AdamMaz

I've got tickets to both tonight's game vs Arizona, and Saturday vs Toronto


----------



## technomancer

Wow Pens actually looked good tonight... I expected them to drop the game against Ottawa


----------



## ElysianGuitars

It's really frustrating how bad Dallas has been.


----------



## JD27

The Caps are just plain bad. Everytime Grubauer is in net, they are getting blown out.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> It's really frustrating how bad Dallas has been.



Even more so because on paper that lineup should be killer...



JD27 said:


> The Caps are just plain bad. Everytime Grubauer is in net, they are getting blown out.



Figured you guys would slump after the lineup losses and injuries... but not this bad...


----------



## technomancer

Freaking Letang needs to stop taking stupid penalties... seriously who the hell takes an interference penalty on the power play


----------



## ElysianGuitars

At least Dallas can still blow out Edmonton


----------



## technomancer

^ 

And another Pens loss where the game winning goal was scored on a stupid Letang penalty


----------



## protest

After watching the Flyers I know what that dude from Casino felt like when his head was in the vice.


----------



## technomancer

This should be ugly, Malkin is out. The Pens are struggling to score goals consistently and he's their #2 goal scorer behind Kessel... and he centers Kessel's line.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> This should be ugly, Malkin is out. The Pens are struggling to score goals consistently and he's their #2 goal scorer behind Kessel... and he centers Kessel's line.


Thats a cute problem to have


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Thats a cute problem to have



Not every team can be a complete dumpster fire like the Habs 

(The Pens are working on it, give it a couple more years though)


----------



## Pav

Man...I checked the score of the Pens/Bruins game a little while ago, and I see: SOG - BOS 26, PIT 9

WTF? I haven't been able to watch much hockey lately thanks to my job, and maybe that's been for the best since the Pens have been so frustratingly mediocre. But regardless of who our third line center may be, this complete lack of offense is ridiculous. These guys must be exhausted after playing over 200 games over the past couple years, because the only one I see scoring regularly is Kessel.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Man...I checked the score of the Pens/Bruins game a little while ago, and I see: SOG - BOS 26, PIT 9
> 
> WTF? I haven't been able to watch much hockey lately thanks to my job, and maybe that's been for the best since the Pens have been so frustratingly mediocre. But regardless of who our third line center may be, this complete lack of offense is ridiculous. These guys must be exhausted after playing over 200 games over the past couple years, because the only one I see scoring regularly is Kessel.



Last game they had 42 shots and still couldn't score. 

They had a terrible first period today, and Murray gave up 3 goals that should have been stopped. 

The biggest differences this season have really been too many stupid penalties followed by being sloppy in their own end and no secondary scoring... and Murray being an average goaltender. Fans will argue about Murray, but stats don't lie and he's got a 2.88 GAA and .907 save percentage.

Previous seasons if the top two lines got shut down in a game the third and fourth lines could still score. This year they're getting no production below the top two lines and Murray isn't stealing any games.


----------



## RustInPeace

This Oilers team is such a headache right now. They lose in a bad way to Buffalo on Friday then put on a strong game last night in Boston. Jekyl and Hyde. They havent won 2 regulation games in a row yet this season.


----------



## JSanta

RustInPeace said:


> This Oilers team is such a headache right now. They lose in a bad way to Buffalo on Friday then put on a strong game last night in Boston. Jekyl and Hyde. They havent won 2 regulation games in a row yet this season.



I completely understand! As a Sabre's fan, watching them play this season has been painful. It feels like the talent is there, but the team can't put a whole game together, or can't do it more than once.


----------



## technomancer

JSanta said:


> I completely understand! As a Sabre's fan, watching them play this season has been painful. It feels like the talent is there, but the team can't put a whole game together, or can't do it more than once.



Hey you've got the best shot you're ever likely to have at the Pens this week  Second and third string goaltenders and likely no Malkin...


----------



## JSanta

technomancer said:


> Hey you've got the best shot you're ever likely to have at the Pens this week  Second and third string goaltenders and likely no Malkin...



You know as well as I do they're still going to get spanked haha!


----------



## technomancer

JSanta said:


> You know as well as I do they're still going to get spanked haha!



I hope the Pens show up and win... but that first game did go to OT and nothing surprises me with this Pens team this season.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars making history last night. Vegas got shutout for the first time ever, a hat trick was scored on Vegas ice for the first time ever, and Faksa completed his natural hat trick fastest in the last 30 years, 8 seconds between his 2nd and 3rd goal. Dallas played like trash the first half of the game, but Bishop looked like himself and kept everything out. Second half was all Dallas.


----------



## AdamMaz

*  .500!  *


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Any time Dallas beats Chicago, especially in their own arena, is a good time


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Any time Dallas beats Chicago, especially in their own arena, is a good time



Any time Chicago loses it is a good time


----------



## Vostre Roy

10-1 game vs Detroit. Wonder how the team will play agains't the Blues on Tuesday, but that makes it 5 in a row


----------



## AdamMaz

Calgary almost came back from a 6-1 deficit in the 3rd last night against Edmonton


----------



## technomancer

Pens have won four in row for the first time this season  First one was against the Lightning which was awesome... next 3 were against Philly and Buffalo so not doing the threepeat dance yet


----------



## technomancer

Comedy: Letang scored the game winning goal for the Rangers last night...


----------



## RustInPeace

Edmonton is trending upwards. Looks like McDavid is over whatever illness made him lose 15 lbs (that he played through) and is in top 5 in scoring this morning. Lots of conference games coming up that will make or break this season.


----------



## technomancer

Pens prediction: Murray starts tonight against Vegas, Pens lose 4-1


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Bishop has been sucking, but Kari is back to being a world beater. What is happening?


----------



## AdamMaz

ElysianGuitars said:


> Bishop has been sucking, but Kari is back to being a world beater. What is happening?


Sounds like just another season for Dallas goalies


----------



## JD27

The Caps have managed to get their shit together for the most part.


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> Pens prediction: Murray starts tonight against Vegas, Pens lose 4-1



I was closer than the 2-1 loss looks... Vegas had two posts and I was expecting them to manage an empty net goal but Letang stopped the one that was headed in 



AdamMaz said:


> Sounds like just another season for Dallas goalies







JD27 said:


> The Caps have managed to get their shit together for the most part.



Yeah they seem to be playing well, which is cool given the terror Ovi is on.


----------



## AdamMaz

What a play by Hudon on the boards to set up the OT winner... Despite being pinned to the boards, he manages to reach his stick around the opposing player and single-handedly shovels a pass by the two other incoming defenders:


----------



## ElysianGuitars

In case Pittsburgh fans are wondering who Oleksiak is and if he's any good...

He's 6'-7", that's about all he's got going for him. He's bad in his own end, he's bad in the offensive zone, he's bad in neutral ice, but he's tall, sometimes he throws an okay check, sometimes he gets in a good scrap. That's about it. Good luck.


----------



## technomancer

I have no idea WTF GMJR is thinking... so we traded a decent forward in Archibald along with an ECHL goalie and a draft pick for a guy who is questionable even for a backup in Leighton and traded a draft pick for a mediocre physical defenseman we don't really need.

The team needs a shakeup, but these really seem like trades for the sake of making trades. Can't even say they're clearing cap space for something else as Archibald was only making $675k

The only way any of this makes sense is if there is a bigger trade in the works.


----------



## Vostre Roy

ElysianGuitars said:


> In case Pittsburgh fans are wondering who Oleksiak is and if he's any good...
> 
> He's 6'-7", that's about all he's got going for him. He's bad in his own end, he's bad in the offensive zone, he's bad in neutral ice, but he's tall, sometimes he throws an okay check, sometimes he gets in a good scrap. That's about it. Good luck.



So basically, he's "end of career" Hal Gill


----------



## AdamMaz

NYI will be changing arenas *again? *


----------



## technomancer

So Rutherford is apparently hoping Oleksiak will live up to his potential with the Pens since he was a highly regarded prospect and picked 14th in the draft. I'll reserve judgement until he gets some play time here since they have had some guys that looked terrible until they got here like Niskanen, Daley, and Schultz.

Still no idea WTF the thought process was with Leighton unless they want a veteran goalie to mentor Murray since he has been mediocre at best this season. He certainly won't be a better backup than Jarry, thought they may want him back in the AHL to get more play time. From a talent / performance standpoint it makes even less sense since they could have claimed Subban off waivers earlier in the season...



AdamMaz said:


> NYI will be changing arenas *again? *



Apparently they're blaming poor attendance on how far out their current arena is...


----------



## technomancer

So Oleksiak actually didn't look bad last night  In fact the Pens looked good overall, especially given they were playing Columbus, except for a too many men on the ice penalty that lead to the game tying goal.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> So Oleksiak actually didn't look bad last night  In fact the Pens looked good overall, especially given they were playing Columbus, except for a too many men on the ice penalty that lead to the game tying goal.


All I can say is good luck  He's had the occasional good game with the Stars too, but they're few and far between. He did have a Gordie Howe hat trick in a loss to Vegas earlier this year.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> All I can say is good luck  He's had the occasional good game with the Stars too, but they're few and far between. He did have a Gordie Howe hat trick in a loss to Vegas earlier this year.



Yeah we'll see I guess... he was in for Cole who has been great for the Pens when he's not taking stupid penalties... downside is Cole was averaging two penalties a game


----------



## technomancer

LMFAO and Leighton gave up 3 goals in his AHL debut for the Pens


----------



## technomancer

I thought the Pens might have turned the corner with that win over Columbus... I was wrong


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars finally won one against Nashville, too bad it went to a shootout. Overtime was full of heroics, Stars took TWO penalties and made it through.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Stars finally won one against Nashville, too bad it went to a shootout. Overtime was full of heroics, Stars took TWO penalties and made it through.



Sounds like I should have watched that game... would have been more fun


----------



## RustInPeace

Oilers have finally started to look like last years team, have won 4 in a row, and are only 4 points out of a playoff spot right now. McJesus blocking a shot with his foot and limping off last game was soul crushing, but hes okay.


----------



## MFB

Got to hang in the Executive suites last night while watching the B's kick the Sens collective asses. Solid first period, standard defensive second period since we had a lead, but an absolutely atrocious looking third. No fire at all, barely even trying to keep it in the other end, just felt like they were resting on their laurels but Ottawa still couldn't put anything in the net.


----------



## AdamMaz

Bergevin: trade Pacioretty and Galchenyuk 


Spoiler



...for a bag of pucks


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Bergevin: trade Pacioretty and Galchenyuk
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...for a bag of pucks


----------



## technomancer

Hey wait, the Pens may have a bag of pucks they could trade... that was basically what they got for Pouliot


----------



## AdamMaz

I can't find any photos that can be posted here yet (grrrrr Twitter), but I understand yesterday a disgruntled fan put brown paper bags on the 4 statues surrounding the Bell Center of Habs legends (Richard, Lafleur, Beliveau and Morenz), with the facial design of the Habs "smiling" logo instead frowning. 

I'm sure management is _loving_ this.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars did everything they could to lose last night but pulled off the win in the last 10 minutes of the game... Radulov is still easily the best signing this off season.


----------



## technomancer

The Pens not only lost to Carolina, they're behind them in the standings


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> The Pens not only lost to Carolina, they're behind them in the standings


So nice of you to join us on this side of the standings


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> So nice of you to join us on this side of the standings


----------



## AxeHappy

The Leafs lost to Colorado. The fuck.


----------



## AdamMaz

AdamMaz said:


> I can't find any photos that can be posted here yet (grrrrr Twitter), but I understand yesterday a disgruntled fan put brown paper bags on the 4 statues surrounding the Bell Center of Habs legends (Richard, Lafleur, Beliveau and Morenz), with the facial design of the Habs "smiling" logo instead frowning.
> 
> I'm sure management is _loving_ this.


This is as good as I can find, even a couple of days later:






And it would appear that Bergevin is actively looking to trade Pacioretty. No intensity or level of engagement in his game anymore, the league has changed and he hasn't adapted at all.


----------



## technomancer

^ wow...

So Sprong is back in the NHL, it'll be interesting to see how he does since he has been tearing it up in the AHL.

Schultz and Letang are both at practicing again and Murray is back tonight.

Long term I actually think Jarry is likely to be the better goaltender...


----------



## technomancer

Interesting, Jarry got the start tonight. Wonder if Murray's last horrible performance against the Wings cost him his starting job since Jarry was good while he was out...


----------



## technomancer

Shout out to Murray for his stunning .879 save percentage tonight


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> Shout out to Murray for his stunning .879 save percentage tonight


I hope Niemi didn't teach him anything.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> I hope Niemi didn't teach him anything.



Yeah the defense in front of him isn't good, but he just looks bad. It's really funny watching fans that know nothing about hockey defend him too... currently he's slow side to side, over commits and gets out of position easily, and his glove hand is terrible. 

Then again the whole team looks tired this season.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Yeah the defense in front of him isn't good, but he just looks bad. It's really funny watching fans that know nothing about hockey defend him too... currently he's slow side to side, over commits and gets out of position easily, and his glove hand is terrible.
> 
> Then again the whole team looks tired this season.



I can’t believe they are dead last in 5v5 goals.


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> I can’t believe they are dead last in 5v5 goals.


REALLY?!


----------



## JD27

As of today only 56 of their 114 goals are 5v5. Their PP is over 25% and 1st overall, so that is keeping them from being Buffalo/Arizona bad.


----------



## technomancer

Pens looked good tonight, Sprong on Crosby's wing was killer. It'll be interesting to see how they do on Sunday against Boston since consistency seems to be seriously lacking.


----------



## protest

So last year the Flyers won 10 in a row and missed the playoffs. This year they lost 10 in a row and might make the playoffs. 

That would be a very Flyers thing to do.


----------



## technomancer

Great win by the Pens last night against Boston. Not pretty as it was 6-5 final but they didn't quit when they got down and kept coming and filling the net. Downside Jarry gave up some terrible goals and got pulled... but they limited shots on Murray once he was in net to 6 



protest said:


> So last year the Flyers won 10 in a row and missed the playoffs. This year they lost 10 in a row and might make the playoffs.
> 
> That would be a very Flyers thing to do.


----------



## RustInPeace

Oilers have lost 6 of the last 7 and have a historically bad penalty kill. See you guys next year.


----------



## AdamMaz

RustInPeace said:


> See you guys next year.


I'm already looking more forward to the offseason than the rest of this one


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I'm already looking more forward to the offseason than the rest of this one





I am still hoping the Pens make the playoffs, but it also wouldn't surprise me if they don't. It's going to depend entirely on consistency, which they really haven't shown lately. They finally won two games in a row again going into their bye week, but that 6-5 win over the Bruins, while showing great character, also showed some really shaky goaltending.


----------



## technomancer

So does anybody else just not care at all about the All Stars game?


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> So does anybody else just not care at all about the All Stars game?


Been a long time since I have.


----------



## JD27

Nope, though it has gotten a bit more entertaining with 3v3. You can't just glide the whole game or you get embarrassed. Forces them to show a little effort anyway.


----------



## technomancer

Going to be interesting to see if the Pens can stay on this roll and get into the playoffs. They looked great today aside from taking WAY too many stupid penalties (7 IIRC)


----------



## AdamMaz

I guess it would be fair to say that Vegas are now the Cup favorite??


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I guess it would be fair to say that Vegas are now the Cup favorite??



Seems insane, doesn't it? On the bright side if he stays healthy Fleury might finally get the respect he's always deserved as a goaltender


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> On the bright side if he stays healthy Fleury might finally get the respect he's always deserved as a goaltender


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


>


----------



## technomancer

WTF it was like bizarro land last night... Florida beat Vegas and Montreal beat Washington


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> WTF it was like bizarro land last night... Florida beat Vegas and Montreal beat Washington



It was hard to tell the Caps were even on the ice. Not only did they lose, it was to a goalie waived twice this year with a 871SV% and 4.44GAA. Beach week was not kind to them, two straight garbage games. I’m thinking the top it off with a bad loss to the Flyers on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> It was hard to tell the Caps were even on the ice. Not only did they lose, it was to a goalie waived twice this year with a 871SV% and 4.44GAA. Beach week was not kind to them, two straight garbage games. I’m thinking the top it off with a bad loss to the Flyers on Sunday afternoon.



They need to at least rally and beat Philly to keep them behind the Pens


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> WTF it was like bizarro land last night... Florida beat Vegas and Montreal beat Washington


I will turn a blind eye to this comment


----------



## JD27

And with the 2-1 loss, made it 0-3 after beach week. 3 games in 4 days never helps, but man do I hate the stupid mandatory break.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> And with the 2-1 loss, made it 0-3 after beach week. 3 games in 4 days never helps, but man do I hate the stupid mandatory break.



3 games in 4 days is like the Pens whole schedule this year  I think the Pens may have been the only team so far this year that looked better after the break though...


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> I think the Pens may have been the only team so far this year that looked better after the break though...


Isn't this every year? Average starts, then Crosby or Malkin carry the team at a blistering pace into the playoffs?


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Isn't this every year? Average starts, then Crosby or Malkin carry the team at a blistering pace into the playoffs?



IIRC they actually looked terrible after the bye week last year... I think they lost 4 in a row. The last two years they have heated up in the second half of the season though. There was also a lot of depth scoring / pressure that I've only seen from them in a handful of games so far this season.

They've lost 2 of their last 3 games and the teams behind them are close and have several games in hand so I'll be happy if they make the playoffs this year.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars are on a roll, but so is the rest of the Central


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Stars are on a roll, but so is the rest of the Central



That seems familiar


----------



## RustInPeace

McDavid got a 10 minute game misconduct after a shootout goal last night. There was a disallowed goal in overtime that was completely garbage: https://www.nhl.com/oilers/video/situation-room-cgy-vs-edm/t-277437406/c-57041703
Then after he scored the shootoutgoal, he turned to the ref and said "Go check that one upstairs" and BAM 10 minute misconduct for "Abuse of officials".

Pointless in every aspect.

Also earlier this week, this: 

Bush league.


----------



## AdamMaz

RustInPeace said:


> McDavid got a 10 minute game misconduct after a shootout goal last night. There was a disallowed goal in overtime that was completely garbage: https://www.nhl.com/oilers/video/situation-room-cgy-vs-edm/t-277437406/c-57041703
> Then after he scored the shootoutgoal, he turned to the ref and said "Go check that one upstairs" and BAM 10 minute misconduct for "Abuse of officials".
> 
> Pointless in every aspect.
> 
> Also earlier this week, this:
> 
> Bush league.



What and what? Seriously? We've gone from completely running into the goaltender for an allowed goal, to this in just one season?


----------



## AxeHappy

There was a goal against Toronto by the Blackhawks were a Chicago player was literally lying with his elbow across Andersen's back that was called a goal so...I don't think anybody has any fucking clue what counts as Goaltender Interference anymore.


----------



## JD27

RustInPeace said:


> McDavid got a 10 minute game misconduct after a shootout goal last night. There was a disallowed goal in overtime that was completely garbage: https://www.nhl.com/oilers/video/situation-room-cgy-vs-edm/t-277437406/c-57041703
> Then after he scored the shootoutgoal, he turned to the ref and said "Go check that one upstairs" and BAM 10 minute misconduct for "Abuse of officials".
> 
> Pointless in every aspect.
> 
> Also earlier this week, this:
> 
> Bush league.



Wow, how was that possibly interference.


----------



## technomancer

The penalty was terrible...the disallowed goal is consistent though as there was the same call Thursday night in Pittsburgh though it was more obvious. It was disallowed because they said his skate pulled the goalie's stick out of the way to open the 5 hole which was where the puck went. Definitely not as clear cut as the one for the Pens though, as in that case DeSmith was already down and his stick was flat blocking the ice and was pulled out the way and to the side of the net by the first shooter and the second shooter scored a second later on the 5 hole that was opened by the stick move.

To be fair I didn't see the goal by Chicago but if the puck is already in the paint and not frozen it is a free for all so it wouldn't be interference.

I am amazed they made that call on McDavid when Bruce Boudreau was literally standing screaming fuck you at the referees and was caught on camera against Pittsburgh on Thursday night and they did nothing.


----------



## RustInPeace

https://nationgear.ca/products/check-upstairs-tee?variant=4936212447273

I love our fanbase


----------



## AdamMaz

Is this season over yet??


----------



## RustInPeace

I've been reading rumors of a MTL- EDM trade for Pacioretty. Not sure who we would send back, but Chairelli has lost his last few trades with over payments. Another lost trade for Pacioretty would cost him his job.


----------



## AdamMaz

CBJ has been sounding a likely dance partner for awhile now and I read that we had a pair of scouts at their game last night vs MIN. I would be far more interested in what they have to offer than EDM.


----------



## technomancer

So it was nice seeing the Pens roll four lines again while it lasted... Dea is back in the AHL and Rowney is back in the lineup, while Rust has been moved to the top line since Shearey is injured. So the 4th line is back to Reaves / Rowney / Kuhnhackle and will likely get 4 minutes a game in a checking role.

Why not, I mean it worked so well for the first half of the season... oh wait no it didn't


----------



## AdamMaz

Meanwhile on NHL.com... "Friday Four: Penguins playing like Cup contenders again"
Which of you is  ?? 


(I've always wanted to use that emoticon )


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Tuned in to the Penguins game, they're up 7-4  Wish I tuned in earlier, love wild games like this.


----------



## JD27

ElysianGuitars said:


> Tuned in to the Penguins game, they're up 7-4  Wish I tuned in earlier, love wild games like this.



Yeah Hole-tby was doing his best Swiss cheese impression earlier.


----------



## technomancer

That was an insane game... both teams had a goal scored on them by their own defensemen, Holtby went nuts about something and nobody could figure out what (nobody touched him but his own defenseman but he was screaming and thrashing has arms at the refs like crazy), and a ton of goals.

I'm curious how they look tonight against Jersey after that crazy game...



AdamMaz said:


> Meanwhile on NHL.com... "Friday Four: Penguins playing like Cup contenders again"
> Which of you is  ??
> 
> 
> (I've always wanted to use that emoticon )



Those are the same writers that were claiming the team was done and maybe Crosby should retire while he was on top a month ago


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> That was an insane game... both teams had a goal scored on them by their own defensemen, Holtby went nuts about something and nobody could figure out what (nobody touched him but his own defenseman but he was screaming and thrashing has arms at the refs like crazy), and a ton of goals.
> 
> I'm curious how they look tonight against Jersey after that crazy game..



He thought Hornqvist was trying to pull a “Sean Avery” and intentionally block his vision when put his hand up in front of him. Looked like he was just calling for the puck or for the play to move to a certain area. He should try focusing on the puck, because he has been garbage lately.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> He thought Hornqvist was trying to pull a “Sean Avery” and intentionally block his vision when put his hand up in front of him. Looked like he was just calling for the puck or for the play to move to a certain area. He should try focusing on the puck, because he has been garbage lately.



Yeah they ran the replay a couple times, there was nothing there


----------



## technomancer

Hopefully the Pens show up to play tonight against Vegas... otherwise this is going to be ugly


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Hopefully the Pens show up to play tonight against Vegas... otherwise this is going to be ugly


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


>



Shouldn't you be cheering the dumpster fire / asset selloff


----------



## AdamMaz

They can't even fail at failing anymore! I am hoping for 3rd last place, in order to draft high, and now they start winning! I am however still enjoying hearing about the younger players getting more opportunities at the NHL level, with potentially more to come. Also still enjoy hearing Pens general misery (and potentially miss the playoffs too?!?! )

I hope someone bites on Pacioretty with a Duchene-like deal. Even considering how dumb of a move that was, Pacioretty should honestly still be able fetch more.

Here's to hoping a lot of defencemen get replaced too!


----------



## technomancer

Pens beat Vegas 5-4 

Another crazy game 

It is ridiculous how tight the Metropolitan is this year...


----------



## AdamMaz

Maybe I am just spoiled with the level of crowd-engagement here in Montreal, but I felt the Pittsburgh crowd's reaction to Fleury was underwhelming for a 3-time Cup winner.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Maybe I am just spoiled with the level of crowd-engagement here in Montreal, but I felt the Pittsburgh crowd's reaction to Fleury was underwhelming for a 3-time Cup winner.



Go back to toasting marshmallows over your dumpster fire


----------



## technomancer

Though I will be rooting for the dumpster fire against Philly tomorrow night


----------



## AdamMaz

Screw off


----------



## technomancer




----------



## AdamMaz

Funny to look at the standings in the Eastern Conference right now... Atlantic has the top 3 teams, followed by the ENTIRE Metropolitan division and closes out with the rest of the Atlantic teams.

Looks like Metropolitan will get all of the wild cards again this year.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Funny to look at the standings in the Eastern Conference right now... Atlantic has the top 3 teams, followed by the ENTIRE Metropolitan division and closes out with the rest of the Atlantic teams.
> 
> Looks like Metropolitan will get all of the wild cards again this year.



Not really shocking... the teams that make up the Metropolitan have usually been competitive. The only one that wasn't is Columbus, and they have gotten MUCH better the last few years.

A big chunk of the Atlantic are the teams that used to be in the division with the Caps that the Caps crushed every year, so that is most of that bottom grouping. The only shocker there is Toronto, and again they have been improving the last couple of years.


----------



## RustInPeace

Oilers are 0-16 in coaches challenges this year, for and against.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Kari was supposed to start against Chicago tonight, but Hitch last minute changed his mind and Bishop is in. Guess they like Kari against Pittsburgh tomorrow, if I'm not mistaken he has a pretty solid record against them.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Kari was supposed to start against Chicago tonight, but Hitch last minute changed his mind and Bishop is in. Guess they like Kari against Pittsburgh tomorrow, if I'm not mistaken he has a pretty solid record against them.



Should be a good game, though Pens are currently short a center so I am expecting them to recall somebody.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Should be a good game, though Pens are currently short a center so I am expecting them to recall somebody.



I'd like them to recall the 2005-2006 season.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> I'd like them to recall the 2005-2006 season.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Nice comeback win to sweep the Hawks on the season series. Tomorrow's gonna be a challenge.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

I didn't get to watch any of that but we needed that win! 5 in a row! Listened to the radio broadcast the whole game.


----------



## AdamMaz

Looks like last night's NYI/DET game might have been one of the games of the year


----------



## AdamMaz

I honestly wish I owned something in yellow to wear to the PK Subban game tonight. Also partly out of Habs protest, good thing I am going for free.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> I didn't get to watch any of that but we needed that win! 5 in a row! Listened to the radio broadcast the whole game.



Was a great game all around, though I think you guys got two goals from Maata  



AdamMaz said:


> Looks like last night's NYI/DET game might have been one of the games of the year



Unless you were looking for goaltending


----------



## technomancer

Rumored trade pricing for some of the guys available for trade is hilarious. The Sens are looking to move Dereck Brassard. Guy is a solid center, but they're apparently asking for a first round draft pick, a top prospect, AND another NHL player for him. He's also 30 with only a year left on his deal at a $5 million cap hit


----------



## AdamMaz

Congratulations to Ottawa on being able to move Phaneuf's contract


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Congratulations to Ottawa on being able to move Phaneuf's contract



To be fair they took on Gaborik who has 14 points in 30 games this season and has a cap hit of $6 million while retaining IIRC 25% of Phaneuf's salary. Only thing they really saved was if they buy out Gaborik after the season it will save them some money from what I was reading.

Ironically the Pens played against Phaneuf on Tuesday... and will do so again tomorrow against LA


----------



## AdamMaz




----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


>




Holtby is a dumpster fire in net right now. I have no faith he can stop a breakaway, not sure I remember that last one he actually made a save on. He is been awful most games this year. I really wish they would play Grubauer more.


----------



## technomancer




----------



## technomancer

There are times I do not get the Pens coaching staff. Aston-Reese has had 4 goals in his last 4 NHL games and has looked fantastic. His reward? They dropped him from the 1st line to the 4th tonight


----------



## technomancer

Pens landed Derick Brassard 

They gave up quite a bit in Cole, Reeves, a first and a third round pick and goalie prospect Gustavsson

Details of the trade are here
https://www.sbnation.com/nhl/2018/2...ors-penguins-filip-gustavsson-nhl-rumors-2018


----------



## technomancer

Wow lot of movement...

Plekanec to Maple Leafs
Nash to Boston
Letestu to Blue Jackets


----------



## AdamMaz

Did the Brassard trade get fixed? I heard it was disapproved by the league.

Plekanec to Leafs is surprising. Rumor is he will sign back in the offseason, nice to get a 2nd round pick out of it either way.

Nash to Boston was unexpected. UFA at the end of the season??


----------



## technomancer

The Brassard deal was initially rejected in the middle of the day but was approved at 9:15 Friday night after some revisions. They're hoping he will play Tuesday night. Losing Cole concerns me a bit for the playoffs, but he was a UFA and the Pens were likely not going to be able to resign him. Given Brassard is still under contract next year and the Pens are only paying $3 million of his salary the deal was a pretty epic win.

Yep Nash is a UFA... and it looked up they gave up quite a bit for him given that.


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> The Brassard deal was initially rejected in the middle of the day but was approved at 9:15 Friday night after some revisions. They're hoping he will play Tuesday night. Losing Cole concerns me a bit for the playoffs, but he was a UFA and the Pens were likely not going to be able to resign him. Given Brassard is still under contract next year and the Pens are only paying $3 million of his salary the deal was a pretty epic win.
> 
> Yep Nash is a UFA... and it looked up they gave up quite a bit for him given that.



The biggest hit will be the first rounder, the other was a 7th round, and Beleskey, who's played with us for 3 seasons - 2 of which he was invisible on the score sheet. Nash will be a good vet to have on the team with Backes/Krejci, I'm just curious where he'll land in the lineup.

I could see him sticking around maybe one more year after this, then we'll start bringing in some of our other rookies I'm sure


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> The biggest hit will be the first rounder, the other was a 7th round, and Beleskey, who's played with us for 3 seasons - 2 of which he was invisible on the score sheet. Nash will be a good vet to have on the team with Backes/Krejci, I'm just curious where he'll land in the lineup.
> 
> I could see him sticking around maybe one more year after this, then we'll start bringing in some of our other rookies I'm sure



I don't know, unless Nash turns it around you would have been better keeping Spooner... Nash only has one more point in 21 more games and a -9 vs a +11. I guess that's the gamble though as Nash can be great... he just hasn't been this year. Nash is definitely more of a goal scorer than Spooner though so maybe it will work out.


----------



## auxioluck

Paul Stastny traded to Winnipeg for a 1st round pick and prospects. As a Blues fan, I've gotten really tired of Doug Armstrong's ideas of how to run a roster. But, Stastny hasn't been producing and the team is in a complete slump right now. It'll be good to free up the cap space to rebuild in the future. But if the Blues miss the playoffs and they don't replace Armstrong after all these years of first round exits and poor trades, then it's gonna be another long season next year in STL.


----------



## technomancer

Not sure how good this was for the Blues, but the Jets just got better


----------



## AdamMaz

Tampa Bay Lightning:


----------



## auxioluck

technomancer said:


> Not sure how good this was for the Blues, but the Jets just got better



Jets definitely won the trade, and it'll only be good for the Blues if they don't waste these picks and trade off overly-promising rookies to teams where they are utilized properly. Like Jordan Binnington and Ben Bishop. But, they probably will, and we'll be stuck being a good regular season team until Doug Armstrong is gone.


----------



## technomancer

Unlike most years a LOT of teams got substantially better over the last two days. It is going to be interesting seeing how things shake out for the rest of the season and through the playoffs.


----------



## AdamMaz

Although Hornqvist has been good for PIT so far, I believe he's going to end up being one of those bad contracts.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

So annoyed that Nill decided to do nothing yesterday. Stars desperately need forward help, have expiring UFAs, could have done something but didn't.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Unlike most years a LOT of teams got substantially better over the last two days. It is going to be interesting seeing how things shake out for the rest of the season and through the playoffs.



And the Caps have entered their yearly tailspin into the Playoffs, haha!


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> And the Caps have entered their yearly tailspin into the Playoffs, haha!



Pens have great news all around... except Murray is out with a freaking concussion


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Pens have great news all around... except Murray is out with a freaking concussion



I saw that, should be interesting to see what happens without Fluery their to save ther day now. And who the hell let the Flyers sneak into first place?


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> I saw that, should be interesting to see what happens without Fluery their to save ther day now. And who the hell let the Flyers sneak into first place?



Yeah DeSmith and Jarry have both been pretty solid, but I don't think either is going to win two tough playoff series 

Also on the Flyers I know, right? It also wouldn't surprise me if they stay there for a bit between goaltending and letting the new lines gel for the Pens


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> And who the hell let the Flyers sneak into first place?


1-0 shootout loss


----------



## technomancer

Hopefully the new lineup gels fast, as the Flyers keep winning. 

I also still don't get putting Kuhnhackl in the lineup over Aston-Reese when Reese did more in 8 games than Kuhnhackl has done all season. Reese is still physical and would likely put up some numbers with Sheahan at center. Wondering if he is going to end up being another guy who pissed Sullivan off somehow and ends up being wasted as a result. Kid put up 4 goals in 4 games playing wing with Crosby... and was dropped to the fourth line for two games and is now a healthy scratch.

The Oleksiak / Hunwick D pair is also a concern, as while either is fine on a third pairing and Oleksiak has been really solid so far for the Pens they do not do well together.


----------



## technomancer

Ok, Aston-Reese is injured, he got hurt in practice. That was one rough practice, Murray got a concussion and Reese got an upper body injury and will be out longer term


----------



## Pav

*WTB: *an NHL-level goaltender

Man, the Pens' goaltending has been all over the place this season. Just when it looks like they've finally achieved some consistency, Murray goes down with another injury, now suddenly both Jarry and DeSmith are playing like fresh ECHL call-ups.


----------



## technomancer

Sadly I was sort of expecting this... the Pens have looked completely lost in their own end for the last 3 games and add that to the injury to Murry and you've got this disaster.


----------



## MFB

6-3 in the 2nd?!


----------



## technomancer

7... 7-3  (and still time left in the 2nd)


----------



## AdamMaz

8-4


----------



## MFB

I tuned out at 8-3, all I could think of was Ralph Wiggum's "HE'S ALREADY DEAD!" bit


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> 8-4



And yet still in a playoff spot... how's the season going for the Habs?  



MFB said:


> I tuned out at 8-3, all I could think of was Ralph Wiggum's "HE'S ALREADY DEAD!" bit



Yeah I did too... normally would have watched the whole thing, but been fighting a nasty cold and needed sleep


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> And yet still in a playoff spot... how's the season going for the Habs?


Young players are looking good going into next year and we're drafting high


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> I tuned out at 8-3, all I could think of was Ralph Wiggum's "HE'S ALREADY DEAD!" bit





AdamMaz said:


> Young players are looking good going into next year and we're drafting high



 I won't talk too much smack as I'm sure the Pens will be there in the next few years since all of their star players are over 30


----------



## AdamMaz

Speak of the devil... check this goal our 1st round pick from last year's draft scored just last night 

He is suppose to be a solid two-way center


----------



## ElysianGuitars

https://twitter.com/NHLGIFs/status/970059885290426374

That might be the saddest goal to let in I've ever seen.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> https://twitter.com/NHLGIFs/status/970059885290426374
> 
> That might be the saddest goal to let in I've ever seen.



 

Meanwhile the Pens have 32 shots on net half way though the 2nd and the score is still 1-0 Islanders


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Meanwhile the Pens have 32 shots on net half way though the 2nd and the score is still 1-0 Islanders


The same Islanders the Habs beat last night 6-3 AND on Wednesday????????


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> The same Islanders the Habs beat last night 6-3 AND on Wednesday????????



A win is a win, I'll take it. The guy they had in net tonight was ridiculous, stopped 47 of 50 shots.


----------



## Pav

Srsly, Gibson stopped nearly 40 shots before the Pens scored on him. They were playing well for the first time in four games and I was afraid a red-hot goalie was going to ruin the resurgence.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Srsly, Gibson stopped nearly 40 shots before the Pens scored on him. They were playing well for the first time in four games and I was afraid a red-hot goalie was going to ruin the resurgence.



Yeah same here. Then again they were also into that mode where 40 of the 50 shots were dead square into the center of the net  Hopefully they look good again tonight since some of the other teams in the division lost...


----------



## AdamMaz

My eternal hockey wisdom:


AdamMaz said:


> Isn't this every year? Average starts, then Crosby or Malkin carry the team at a blistering pace into the playoffs?


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> My eternal hockey wisdom:


----------



## AdamMaz

Tell me I am wrong!!


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Tell me I am wrong!!



I am sure you will be eventually


----------



## AdamMaz




----------



## technomancer

So what you're saying is you're down for a Pens three-peat


----------



## AdamMaz

Spoiler



Please no


----------



## technomancer

I honestly don't know... the end of the season and playoffs will be interesting. I could see them winning another Cup, but I could also see them getting lost in their own end against Jersey and going out in the first round if that is the matchup


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Martin Hanzal is done for the season, he's having spinal fusion surgery. They think he'll come back, 6-7 month recovery, but I honestly doubt it. Looking at other athletes who have had the surgery, it's not common for them to return.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Martin Hanzal is done for the season, he's having spinal fusion surgery. They think he'll come back, 6-7 month recovery, but I honestly doubt it. Looking at other athletes who have had the surgery, it's not common for them to return.



Ouch  Yeah spinal fusion is just brutal...


----------



## auxioluck

I've tried to find a more intellectual way to say this, and it's failed. Soooo.....

What the fuck is going on in Montreal? I thought the Blues were playing horribly...


----------



## AdamMaz

auxioluck said:


> I've tried to find a more intellectual way to say this, and it's failed. Soooo.....
> 
> What the fuck is going on in Montreal? I thought the Blues were playing horribly...


I blame Sidney Crosby.


----------



## auxioluck

AdamMaz said:


> I blame Sidney Crosby.



As should we all.


----------



## Vostre Roy

auxioluck said:


> I've tried to find a more intellectual way to say this, and it's failed. Soooo.....
> 
> What the fuck is going on in Montreal? I thought the Blues were playing horribly...



Well, here's what our defensive duos looks like right now:

#1: Alzner - Juulsen
#2: Reilly - Petry
#3: Benn - Lernout

Alzner is our top defenseman right now. Karl fucking Alzner. Even with the best goalie in the net, you can't expect to win many games with such weak ass defense lines. The loss of Markov was underestimated IMO, and even Emelin was useful at stoping people from entering his zone. Add the injury that Weber has had since the pre-season (and the fact that he had to cancel the rest of the season in December) and also that the offensive players (beside Gallagher) are not playing to the expected level... well there you have your 2017-2018 edition of the Montreal Canadiens.

That's my non-expert opinion on the matter for all its worth. I'm hoping that they'll loose as many game as possible until the end of the season so they can draft high, but they'd probably need 2-3 years of aweful season to be able to rebuild something decent.


----------



## AdamMaz

Vostre Roy said:


> Well, here's what our defensive duos looks like right now:
> 
> #1: Alzner - Juulsen
> #2: Reilly - Petry
> #3: Benn - Lernout
> 
> Alzner is our top defenseman right now. Karl fucking Alzner. Even with the best goalie in the net, you can't expect to win many games with such weak ass defense lines. The loss of Markov was underestimated IMO, and even Emelin was useful at stoping people from entering his zone. Add the injury that Weber has had since the pre-season (and the fact that he had to cancel the rest of the season in December) and also that the offensive players (beside Gallagher) are not playing to the expected level... well there you have your 2017-2018 edition of the Montreal Canadiens.
> 
> That's my non-expert opinion on the matter for all its worth. I'm hoping that they'll loose as many game as possible until the end of the season so they can draft high, but they'd probably need 2-3 years of aweful season to be able to rebuild something decent.


tl:dr Sidney Crosby.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Hope you guys enjoyed the Stars of the past month. Been on a pretty bad slump for a while now, barely treading water.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Hope you guys enjoyed the Stars of the past month. Been on a pretty bad slump for a while now, barely treading water.



Yeah what is going on? You guys looked to be lethal and are looking worse than early season Pens now...

Also, guys ranting online about that crosscheck penalty against Dallas are hilarious. Yes it should have been interference, but when you slash a guy in the leg then in the back then shove him down 20 feet from the puck directly in front of a ref in the offensive zone you are going to get called for SOMETHING


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> Yeah what is going on? You guys looked to be lethal and are looking worse than early season Pens now...
> 
> Also, guys ranting online about that crosscheck penalty against Dallas are hilarious. Yes it should have been interference, but when you slash a guy in the leg then in the back then shove him down 20 feet from the puck directly in front of a ref in the offensive zone you are going to get called for SOMETHING


Methot sucks, for one. He looks like a #7. Pateryn sucks even worse, he should perpetually be a #7, but Hitch is in love with him. We have a much better offensive defenseman in Honka, but he sits every night because Hitch is obsessed with size over skill. Stars can't score 5v5, they're worst in the league in 5v5 scoring since Feb 1st. The only thing that balances that is they're #2 in the league in goals allowed in that same span. They've been in an offensive slump for a while, it's just that the defense masks a lot of issues (which is a weird thing to say considering Dallas defense has sucked since 2008).


----------



## AdamMaz

ElysianGuitars said:


> Pateryn sucks even worse, he should perpetually be a #7, but Hitch is in love with him.


He showed promise, but could never quite stabilize himself in our lineup. The league's trend towards mobile defensemen is not working in his or Methot's favor.


----------



## AdamMaz

Looks like Boston pulled off one hell of a comeback last night. I've been very surprised at how much of a Cup contender they are looking to be, when considering the start of their season


----------



## MFB

I'm surprised at two things:

A. We've bounced back from being a dumpster fire/tank-for-a-pick season to be 4 pts out from Tampa's spot as #1 in the Conference; not even just our _division._
B. The overall points in the league - Nashville is the only team that's ahead of us for pts, but Vegas/Wash/etc... would all still be 3rd in the EAD, which is insane. I don't know if I've ever seen it shaking out this way, but maybe I've just never cared enough.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars got beat by Niemi and co. last night, go figure.


----------



## technomancer

The Pens have 4 games coming up they SHOULD win... really curious to see if they actually do


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> The Pens have 4 games coming up they SHOULD win...


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


>



Don't worry, those are the games they usually lose or win in overtime... the Pens will make the Habs look good


----------



## technomancer

See, they lost to the fucking Rangers


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> See, they lost to the fucking Rangers



And we lost to the God damn Panthers


----------



## AdamMaz

MFB said:


> And we lost to the God damn Panthers


...and we lost to the Pens!


----------



## MFB

AdamMaz said:


> ...and we lost to the Pens!



Looks like bad like is going...


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> ...and we lost to the Pens!



I missed most of the game but apparently the Habs were good for 5 minutes then folded like a tent?


----------



## AdamMaz

I caught glimpses and thought it sounded like an exciting game all the way to 3-3.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I caught glimpses and thought it sounded like an exciting game all the way to 3-3.



Eh shots went from 9-2 Habs to 11-9 Pens by the end of the first... the score was close and the Habs got a couple good chances but the play was 90% Pens from the time I got to watch starting about half way through the 2nd. That said there were some brilliant moments from the Habs, so curious too see how that next game goes.


----------



## AdamMaz

Crosby, stop it with the inhuman hand-eye coordination!


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Crosby, stop it with the inhuman hand-eye coordination!



Yeah that goal really was insane... I got a huge laugh out of all the haters trying to downplay it or say it wasn't that impressive on the NHL comments


----------



## AdamMaz

Its comforting to know that the Habs still aren't as bad as Buffalo 

How weird was this??


----------



## JD27

Yeah that was the strangest goal I’ve ever seen in my over 30 years of playing and watching hockey.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars have to win 7 in a row to make the playoffs now. Great job Nill and Hitch.


----------



## AdamMaz

Despite the completely crap of a season we've had, Gallagher has managed to score a career-high 30th goal this season. Make him captain already.


----------



## technomancer

You know, if the Pens go in against Columbus in the first round they may be in trouble... the team is capable of turning it around but they really are not looking good currently.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> You know, if the Pens go in against Columbus in the first round they may be in trouble... the team is capable of turning it around but they really are not looking good currently.


Stop giving me false hope!!


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Stop giving me false hope!!



Well, Brassard is now out and Pens have been playing like crap. They are only 4 points out of 8th and tonight they play the Devils who they haven't won against this season...

Though on the bright side they play the Habs Saturday so they should get two points out of that one  

Seriously though either Murray needs to play better or they need to defend better in front of him or the Pens are in trouble


----------



## technomancer

Hey they FINALLY beat the Devils


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars were eliminated last night. Ready for blood, 8th time in the last 10 years they've missed, spanning two GMs and 4 coaches...


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Stars were eliminated last night. Ready for blood, 8th time in the last 10 years they've missed, spanning two GMs and 4 coaches...



This was a bit shocking honestly as the Stars looked to be loaded this year


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> This was a bit shocking honestly as the Stars looked to be loaded this year






Setting records...


----------



## AdamMaz

All I really want at this stage is for Philly to take out Pittsburgh in the 1st round 

I hope the West wins the Cup this year... Nashville or Vegas would be great. There is nobody in the East I want to see win it.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> All I really want at this stage is for Philly to take out Pittsburgh in the 1st round
> 
> I hope the West wins the Cup this year... Nashville or Vegas would be great. There is nobody in the East I want to see win it.





Honestly I don't see Philly winning in a 7 game series. Columbus maybe, but not Philly. That said I will be shocked if the Pens make it to the Conference Final much less the Cup Final this year


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> That said I will be shocked if the Pens make it to the Conference Final much less the Cup Final this year


Figure if you can make it past the 1st round, you pretty much have a guaranteed run at the Conference Final since it would likely be Washington in the 2nd round


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Figure if you can make it past the 1st round, you pretty much have a guaranteed run at the Conference Final since it would likely be Washington in the 2nd round


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> Figure if you can make it past the 1st round, you pretty much have a guaranteed run at the Conference Final since it would likely be Washington in the 2nd round



Don’t worry, they will find some nobody from the NHL and he will score 25 goals in th playoffs and somehow win the cup. It won’t be the Caps though in the second round though, they won’t survive against Philly.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Don’t worry, they will find some nobody from the NHL and he will score 25 goals in th playoffs and somehow win the cup. It won’t be the Caps though in the second round though, they won’t survive against Philly.



Betting this year it is Aston-Reese if they get him off the fourth line... kid scored IIRC 4 goals in 5 games playing with Crosby and they dropped him to the 4th line


----------



## technomancer

I don't know if my heart can take a series like that against Columbus


----------



## AdamMaz

One of the VERY rare occasions I will ever say this: I hope Toronto beats us in regulation tomorrow


----------



## AdamMaz

Couldn't you guys have just let Ottawa win tonight instead of spanking them?


----------



## AxeHappy

Nobody should ever let Ottawa win for any reason. 

Fuck Ottawa.


----------



## AdamMaz

AxeHappy said:


> Nobody should ever let Ottawa win for any reason.
> 
> Fuck Ottawa.


All the more reason to make sure they climb the standings and decrease their odds at drafting high 

St Louis vs Colorado tonight, they are one point apart for the final wild card spot in the West. Would like to see Colorado squeeze in and hopefully St Louis decides they are open to breaking up their team.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Couldn't you guys have just let Ottawa win tonight instead of spanking them?



Actually it was a relief to see the Pens FINALLY spank a non-playoff team... they struggled in most of those games lately


----------



## protest

@technomancer 

Here we go. Fuck you it's the playoffs. I'm gonna neg rep all your posts for the next week and a half


----------



## AdamMaz

protest said:


> @technomancer
> 
> Here we go. Fuck you it's the playoffs. I'm gonna neg rep all your posts for the next week and a half


Hopefully less than a week and a half


----------



## protest

AdamMaz said:


> Hopefully less than a week and a half



Yep, Flyers in a sweep would be nice.


----------



## technomancer

I think this is be best matchup the Pens could have hoped for out of the potentials... The Pens swept Columbus in the season series but the games were all WAY too close, and they just do not match up well against Jersey.

Both teams have been inconsistent so it will at least be interesting 

But yeah ermm fuck your posts grumble grumble


----------



## JD27

East Series look pretty good, Pens/Flyers and Leafs/Bruins especially.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> East Series look pretty good, Pens/Flyers and Leafs/Bruins especially.



Yeah though I will be surprised if it isn't Devils/Bruins... I'm expecting Boston to beat Florida today which bounces them into the top seed in the East.


----------



## AdamMaz

Only series I think I will bother to watch is Boston/Toronto.

Vegas/LA could be the start of a great rivalry.

I hope Philly sweeps the series with Pittsburgh 16-0.


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> Yeah though I will be surprised if it isn't Devils/Bruins... I'm expecting Boston to beat Florida today which bounces them into the top seed in the East.



I am shocked Boston lost that game.

Hoping I can catch some of the Vegas / LA games since I like both teams... Probably not going to catch the first one since I need to be out of the house early Thursday


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> I think this is be best matchup the Pens could have hoped for out of the potentials... The Pens swept Columbus in the season series but the games were all WAY too close, and they just do not match up well against Jersey.
> 
> Both teams have been inconsistent so it will at least be interesting
> 
> But yeah ermm fuck your posts grumble grumble



I can't for our coach to send out the shutdown combo of AHL players, NHL scrubs, and an awful 3rd pairing to contain Crosby. 

Flyers are going to need to average like 5.5 goals a game to win this series.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> I can't for our coach to send out the shutdown combo of AHL players, NHL scrubs, and an awful 3rd pairing to contain Crosby.
> 
> Flyers are going to need to average like 5.5 goals a game to win this series.



Yeah but with the Pens soft defense and Murray giving up at least 3 goals a game it should still be interesting


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Yeah but with the Pens soft defense and Murray giving up at least 3 goals a game it should still be interesting



It's going to be like that 2012 series.


----------



## protest

JD27 said:


> It's going to be like that 2012 series.



Hockey purists everywhere will vomit again . That series was about as entertaining as it gets.


----------



## AdamMaz

3-0 Pens in just the 1st period.



Spoiler


----------



## JD27

That is some stink on ice right there. Reminds me a bit of the Caps.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Flyers realize they're not playing golf, right?


----------



## JD27

ElysianGuitars said:


> Flyers realize they're not playing golf, right?


Maybe they want to play golf?


----------



## technomancer

7-0 

I was honestly not expecting this. I thought they would win at home, but not this...


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> 7-0
> 
> I was honestly not expecting this. I thought they would win at home, but not this...



I said 6-1 to my buddy so I was close


----------



## technomancer

In other news, apparently Holtby is now the backup and Grubauer is the starter for the Caps.


----------



## AdamMaz

Vegas pre-game last night


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> In other news, apparently Holtby is now the backup and Grubauer is the starter for the Caps.



And rightfully so, Holtby has been absolute garbage. He has looked like my Adult league goalie that regularly gets high before he plays. Grubauer had a rough start this year and then got really good. Same crappy defense in front of them both.

Holtby - 54 GP 2.99 GAA .907 SV% (Last 17 games, 3.75 GAA and .886 SV%)
Grubauer - 35 GP 2.35 GAA .923 SV% (Since Oct 27, 2.06 GAA and .933 SV%)


----------



## MFB

AdamMaz said:


> Vegas pre-game last night



Although it was nice to see Matthew Broderick and Jim Carrey back together, taking Cable Guy onto the ice and all


----------



## protest

JD27 said:


> It's going to be like that 2012 series.



It's going to be more like the 2006 Buffalo series when the Sabres had Briere and Pomenville. Giroux line might win us a game, but the series won't be close.


----------



## scrub

Ovi gonna get his Cup this year.


----------



## MFB

scrub said:


> Ovi gonna get his Cup this year.


----------



## JD27

scrub said:


> Ovi gonna get his Cup this year.


If they couldn't get it done the last 2 seasons, it's not going to happen this year.


----------



## scrub

MFB said:


>


Famous last emoji.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> If they couldn't get it done the last 2 seasons, it's not going to happen this year.



Yup


----------



## technomancer

Wow bunch of blowouts and an upset for the Caps last night. Was checking the scores and the Caps were up 2 nothing going into the second...


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Wow bunch of blowouts and an upset for the Caps last night. Was checking the scores and the Caps were up 2 nothing going into the second...



Is it really an upset when you play the Caps in the playoffs? You know they are going to make a bad PP look good, fizzle on their own chances, cough up multiple leads, and then lose in a dramatic fashion in OT. They are the Harlem Globetrotters of playoff losing.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Is it really an upset when you play the Caps in the playoffs? You know they are going to make a bad PP look good, fizzle on their own chances, cough up multiple leads, and then lose in a dramatic fashion in OT. They are the Harlem Globetrotters of playoff losing.



But you're not bitter or anything 

I really have no expectations beyond the first round this year for the Pens, so it should just be fun to see how it goes. I am expecting them to beat Philly though


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> But you're not bitter or anything
> 
> I really have no expectations beyond the first round this year for the Pens, so it should just be fun to see how it goes. I am expecting them to beat Philly though



Nope, just been watching the same movie every spring for the last 30 years. Come on man, you have to admit when they lose, they lose with style like no other team.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Hitchcock is retiring, thank god.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Hitchcock is retiring, thank god.



He was a horrible fit for the Stars


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> He was a horrible fit for the Stars


Yep. Dump and chase is a crap system. He had a few good months, but the season started and ended very poorly.


----------



## AdamMaz

ElysianGuitars said:


> Yep. Dump and chase is a crap system.


Until the NHL adopts Olympic sized rinks, this is the direction the league will trend unfortunately.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Yep. Dump and chase is a crap system. He had a few good months, but the season started and ended very poorly.



I didn't see enough Stars games to really make an informed comment, but I would have assumed it was more trying to play a tightly defensive system with a team that would be more suited to an up-tempo aggressive offense


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> I didn't see enough Stars games to really make an informed comment, but I would have assumed it was more trying to play a tightly defensive system with a team that would be more suited to an up-tempo aggressive offense


Our defense was great this year, the problem was that Hitch's system more often than not defaulted to crappy dump and chase schemes, things that often-times led to icings. Stars set a post-lockout record this season for # of icings, 492.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Our defense was great this year, the problem was that Hitch's system more often than not defaulted to crappy dump and chase schemes, things that often-times led to icings. Stars set a post-lockout record this season for # of icings, 492.


----------



## AdamMaz

_*honk honk honk* LETS GO PENS *honk honk honk*_

That horn is even more obnoxious in the playoffs


----------



## technomancer

All I can say about this game is


----------



## protest

Wow Couturier


----------



## technomancer

I'm out after that embellishment on Hornqvist... I'm sure he deliberately bounced his fucking head off the boards


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> I'm out after that embellishment on Hornqvist... I'm sure he deliberately bounced his fucking head off the boards



He was really far away from the boards for a boarding penalty when he got hit and then went absolutely flying from minimal contact.


----------



## protest

I think the early Provorov check was more of a board.


----------



## technomancer

Just hoping Murray looks less mediocre next game... 2 of those 4 goals shouldn't have been in. The goal Letang scored for the Flyers and that side to side power play goal weren't his fault, but 2-1 would have been a hell of a different game  Can't be winning in the playoffs with a .789 save percentage...

Also the 10 minute misconducts were hilarious... so a minor hook and a "knock that off" now get you put out of the game 

I really should have expected this game given how inconsistent the Pens were for the last month of the season...


----------



## AdamMaz




----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


>



Shouldn't you be watching Price play golf or recuperate in the hospital or something?


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Shouldn't you be watching Price play golf or recuperate in the hospital or something?


Its more enjoyable to watch the Pens get blown out at home by a "shutdown combo of AHL players, NHL scrubs, and an awful 3rd pairing "!


----------



## technomancer

Welcome to watching the Pens this season  Half of the adventure is seeing which Murray is going to show up: the unbeatable titan or the bumbling buffoon.


----------



## AxeHappy

Boston is making the Leafs look like a farm team.


----------



## AdamMaz

AxeHappy said:


> Boston is making the Leafs look like a farm team.


It was looking like it would be a very tight series until the Leafs started getting badly-timed penalties and Kadri got suspended in game 1.


----------



## protest




----------



## technomancer

protest said:


>



  

I'm honestly shocked the Caps are working on losing a second home game to Columbus.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> I'm honestly shocked the Caps are working on losing a second home game to Columbus.



I figured they would after blowing another 2 goal lead.


----------



## JD27

I wish I could predict anything like I could the Capitals playoff game outcomes. As soon as they hit the post in the final minute on the PP, I knew an OT loss had to be the answer.


----------



## AdamMaz

Not only did SJ beat Anaheim 8-1, but goals were also scored by 8 different people. I suspect Anaheim is going to rebuild after they get eliminated.


----------



## RustInPeace

It brings a little joy to my heart seeing the Ducks get crushed like the bush league mallards they are.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah the ducks are getting their asses handed to them.

I was actually glad to see Toronto, Jersey, and Colorado get wins last night. Would have loved to watch the Colorado / Nashville game but had to work this morning.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Glen Gulutzan and his assistants let go.


----------



## AxeHappy

Andersen, and maybe some posts, stole that game for us.

Also, this save:


----------



## AdamMaz

AdamMaz said:


> I suspect Anaheim is going to rebuild after they get eliminated.


If LA was smart, they probably will too now.


----------



## protest

Couturier might have torn his ACL in practice. That'll help the come back. We have 2 centers now, and only one is playing center.


----------



## AdamMaz

When you have 2 shifts of insane zone pressure, those kinds of scoring chances and Kessel goes down and scores on the first chance immediately after... If that is not evidence that the Penguins have a pact with the Devil, I don't know what is.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> When you have 2 shifts of insane zone pressure, those kinds of scoring chances and Kessel goes down and scores on the first chance immediately after... If that is not evidence that the Penguins have a pact with the Devil, I don't know what is.



  

Nah. the Pens want nothing to do with Jersey


----------



## protest

And MacDonald with a goal!!! 

Just for the wrong team


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> And MacDonald with a goal!!!
> 
> Just for the wrong team



Balanced out the one Letang scored for the Flyers earlier in the series 

Aaaaaand Crosby is now #1 in team history in playoff scoring


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Balanced out the one Letang scored for the Flyers earlier in the series
> 
> Aaaaaand Crosby is now #1 in team history in playoff scoring



Only took him 45 more games than Lemieux. Hard to believe he only played 107 playoff games. For my money, Lemieux is still the best Offensive player to ever play.


----------



## protest

Hopefully the coach was fired and the goalies were cut during the intermission. Bring in the accountant from Chicago to play goal and that monkey that predicts the super bowl winners to coach.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Only took him 45 more games than Lemieux. Hard to believe he only played 107 playoff games. For my money, Lemieux is still the best Offensive player to ever play.



Yeah Lemieux's numbers are amazing... until you look at how short his career was and how bad his health was for most of it, then they are absolutely unbelievable.

I mean the guy got his last radiation treatment for lymphoma, caught a flight to Philly, and scored a goal and had an assist that night  His longest scoring streak his back was so bad he had to have someone else tie his skates because he couldn't bend over to tie them himself


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Yeah Lemieux's numbers are amazing... until you look at how short his career was and how bad his health was for most of it, then they are absolutely unbelievable.
> 
> I mean the guy got his last radiation treatment for lymphoma, caught a flight to Philly, and scored a goal and had an assist that night  His longest scoring streak his back was so bad he had to have someone else tie his skates because he couldn't bend over to tie them himself



I know, I couldn’t believe he only played 915 games. Crosby will pass him next season in games played. Half a Lemieux was still better than most players.


----------



## protest

EL OH EL


----------



## protest

Techno please tell me you saw that penalty haha

Someone on the Pens got slashed pretty decently but he looked like the 8 year olds they have play in between periods when he fell.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Techno please tell me you saw that penalty haha
> 
> Someone on the Pens got slashed pretty decently but he looked like the 8 year olds they have play in between periods when he fell.



I honestly missed it. Work has been kicking my ass and I was doing stuff while watching the game


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> I honestly missed it. Work has been kicking my ass and I was doing stuff while watching the game



Do you play for the Flyers?


----------



## MFB

Ducks got swept by the Sharks, hallelujah!

Now it's on to Vegas


----------



## RustInPeace

Prediction time: Vegas will get by the Sharks, but will get shut down by the Preds.

Preds and Jets final


----------



## technomancer

Here's hoping for a nice 7 game series between Columbus and Washington while the Pens close out Philly tonight and get some rest 

Also am I the only one that was hoping for a bit more of a series between Boston and Toronto  Then again from what I saw of that game last night Rask was the only reason Boston won that one.


----------



## MFB

I'm surprised the only series that actually seems to have tensions is the CBJ vs. Caps series; Sharks swept Ducks, Nashville and Winnipeg are both leading teams they should be beating, and Bos/Pitts. are up in series that could've been back and forth.


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> I'm surprised the only series that actually seems to have tensions is the CBJ vs. Caps series; Sharks swept Ducks, Nashville and Winnipeg are both leading teams they should be beating, and Bos/Pitts. are up in series that could've been back and forth.



Yeah honestly I was expecting the Pens / Flyers series to be a blowout. For whatever reason the Flyers have really not matched up well against the Pens this year. Even the game the Pens lost 5-1 was more because of Murray sleeping in the net and bad bounces than anything else, the Pens outshot the Flyers 35 to 20 in that game.

Some of the other series are head scratchers though


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Also am I the only one that was hoping for a bit more of a series between Boston and Toronto  Then again from what I saw of that game last night Rask was the only reason Boston won that one.


In a playoff style game with both teams checking as tightly as they are, Boston's resiliency is pulling ahead. Rask was good, but didn't steal the game, Boston were just able to capitalize on Toronto's mistakes.


----------



## AdamMaz

AdamMaz said:


>


----------



## JD27

The Flyers decided not to lay down and die just yet.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> The Flyers decided not to lay down and die just yet.



All that needs said is .875 save percentage vs .938  Pens were slow in the first then started to take over the game and still lost. That and no idea what was up with the Pens power play last night, way too few shots and way too much passing. The Flyers pressured a bit more, but the Pens were still passing up a ton of shooting opportunities.

Was good to see the Avs stay alive.


----------



## technomancer

Crap Malkin missed practice today 

Also can't believe the Caps won that game after basically getting their asses handed to them for over half of it...


----------



## AxeHappy

I can't believe the Leafs almost managed to blow another 4-1 lead in an elimination game against Boston.

I didn't expect there to be a game six at all though so I probably shouldn't bitch. Beggars can't be choosers and all that.


----------



## technomancer

AxeHappy said:


> I can't believe the Leafs almost managed to blow another 4-1 lead in an elimination game against Boston.
> 
> I didn't expect there to be a game six at all though so I probably shouldn't bitch. Beggars can't be choosers and all that.



Yeah I don't fault the Leafs too much though, Boston is just scary this year


----------



## protest

Malkin not playing?


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Malkin not playing?



Nope, injured.


----------



## technomancer

Well, unless Murray gets his head out of his ass I'll see you for game 7


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> Well, unless Murray gets his head out of his ass I'll see you for game 7



Don't worry. Radko Gudas had got you covered.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Don't worry. Radko Gudas had got you covered.


----------



## technomancer

PS they should reshoot that Gatorade Blackhawks commercial with golf clubs


----------



## technomancer

Also, stay classy Philly...

Got to admit I was worried as Murray was looking like swiss cheese, but Jake Guentzgoal came through


----------



## Vyn

I'm an NHL newbie and an Australian so I'm getting zero of the cultural references but holy shit this sport is crazy good!


----------



## AdamMaz

Vyn said:


> I'm an NHL newbie and an Australian so I'm getting zero of the cultural references but holy shit this sport is crazy good!


You picked the right time of year to stumble upon it! Just don't root for the Penguins and you will be ok.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> You picked the right time of year to stumble upon it! Just don't root for the Penguins and you will be ok.



Well, you're right about one thing and wrong about the Pens 

It is definitely a great time of year for hockey


----------



## Vyn

technomancer said:


> Well, you're right about one thing and wrong about the Pens
> 
> It is definitely a great time of year for hockey



At the risk of getting kicked off the board, I'm a Sharks supporter


----------



## MFB

This 2nd period is going to kill me


----------



## technomancer

Looking like another Pens / Caps 2nd round series...


----------



## technomancer

And Boston lost


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> And Boston lost



Eat. 
Shit. 


Time to root for the Caps for several games


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Looking like another Pens / Caps 2nd round series...


JUST TAKE THE CUP ALREADY. This isn't even funny anymore


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> Eat.
> Shit.
> 
> 
> Time to root for the Caps for several games



Sorry, after the tragedy in Toronto yesterday I was pulling for them to win last night 



AdamMaz said:


> JUST TAKE THE CUP ALREADY. This isn't even funny anymore



  

Still a whole lot of hockey to play before they get close to that... though I will admit scoring 8 goals without Malkin in the lineup shocked even me


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Still a whole lot of hockey to play before they get close to that... though I will admit scoring 8 goals without Malkin in the lineup shocked even me



After the Flyers series I still have no idea what to think of the Pens. They scored a lot, but the Flyers goaltending and defense was hideous. Then on the other side, Murray had 2 shutouts and still managed to toss out a .911 SV%. Plus they let a dude with a torn MCL put up 3g and 2a in the elimination game.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> After the Flyers series I still have no idea what to think of the Pens. They scored a lot, but the Flyers goaltending and defense was hideous. Then on the other side, Murray had 2 shutouts and still managed to toss out a .911 SV%. Plus they let a dude with a torn MCL put up 3g and 2a in the elimination game.



Welcome to watching this franchise... Murray seems like he is either superhuman or might as well not show up depending on the game. Sometimes it is the defense, but a lot of the time he is plain old awful. Every game is an adventure as you have no idea who will show up.

I have literally no idea how this next series will go. They could sweep, or they could get swept, or it could be a hard-fought seven game run that goes either way. It is completely baffling.


----------



## technomancer

Aaaaand Malkin and Hagelin are both out. They're listed as day to day but those are major losses if they are out for the series.


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> Aaaaand Malkin and Hagelin are both out. They're listed as day to day but those are major losses if they are out for the series.


Have they actually been ruled out completely for tomorrow's game? Every place I read still says they missed practice and are considered day-to-day, but that could mean anything at this time of year.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Have they actually been ruled out completely for tomorrow's game? Every place I read still says they missed practice and are considered day-to-day, but that could mean anything at this time of year.



Sullivan won't rule anybody out in the playoffs, everybody is a game time decision... but missing practice is not a good sign.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Sullivan won't rule anybody out in the playoffs, everybody is a game time decision... but missing practice is not a good sign.


They are now out for game 1.


----------



## Pav

JD27 said:


> They are now out for game 1.


You son of a bitch...


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> They are now out for game 1.



Great news... for the Caps


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Great news... for the Caps



Didn’t seem to matter last year when they won without Crosby and Letang.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Didn’t seem to matter last year when they won without Crosby and Letang.



Crosby wasn't out last year... and the defense was a lot deeper than it is now so Letang wasn't missed that much. Not to mention they had a while to get used to playing without Letang since he was out for quite a bit of the season as well.

Let's just say I will be shocked if the Caps don't take game 1 and leave it at that


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Crosby wasn't out last year... and the defense was a lot deeper than it is now so Letang wasn't missed that much. Not to mention they had a while to get used to playing without Letang since he was out for quite a bit of the season as well.
> 
> Let's just say I will be shocked if the Caps don't take game 1 and leave it at that


Oh I can’t remember, these series are all starting to blend in. They usually win the first game.


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> Oh I can’t remember, these series are all starting to blend in. They usually win the first game.


And lose the series 

This Toronto/Boston game 7 is great so far. Halfway through the 1st period and it is 2-2... goal, tied, go-ahead goal and now tied again.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> And lose the series


----------



## AdamMaz

I hope that changes this time!


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> And lose the series
> 
> This Toronto/Boston game 7 is great so far. Halfway through the 1st period and it is 2-2... goal, tied, go-ahead goal and now tied again.



Yeah this has been a great game so far.



AdamMaz said:


> I hope that changes this time!


----------



## Wolfos

I was hoping rask would have been pulled after that 4th goal.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

This game has been great, as someone who has no interest in either team moving on


----------



## AxeHappy

It was a great game. I didn't expect the Leafs to make it to 7, so I suppose I can't be upset. 

The Bruins were simply the better team.


----------



## technomancer

Great game. I was honestly hoping Toronto would knock Boston off as the Caps are the only team left in the East that matches up well against Boston


----------



## MFB

SUCK IT TORONTO


----------



## JD27

Looks like the Leafs forgot there was a third period to play. Yeah, I’d be more worried of the Leafs Vs Caps than Boston. I didn’t think looked that great against the Caps when they played. They also have won 12 straight against them.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Looks like the Leafs forgot there was a third period to play. Yeah, I’d be more worried of the Leafs Vs Caps than Boston. I didn’t think looked that great against the Caps when they played. They also have won 12 straight against them.



Textbook example of why you don't try to turtle on a one goal lead...


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Textbook example of why you don't try to turtle on a one goal lead...


Unfortunately, the turtle is the Caps spirit animal. It's almost like the refuse to close teams out sometimes.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Unfortunately, the turtle is the Caps spirit animal. It's almost like the refuse to close teams out sometimes.





With the Pens they don't usually turtle... they just sort of slack off. It seems like sometimes in elimination games that aren't a game 7 they're like "Eh, we've got a couple of games to take care of this, no need to push it."


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> Textbook example of why you don't try to turtle on a one goal lead...



And it's precisely why I wanted the B's to score another goal to make it 6-4  One is breathing room for a few minutes, two is a little bit more room, and three is usually a guarantee provide you keep playing the game somewhat.


----------



## AxeHappy

That third period was embarrassing to watch. 4 unanswered goals against in a game 7? 

Did the Leafs just decide they preferred golf to hockey during the 2nd intermission? 

I don't get all the hate against Gardiner though. Or rather, I do get it (because Leafs fans are ridiculous) but it's not like Matthews showed up to play for the entire series, and Andersen let in some real soft goals over the series and in game 7. Plenty of weak playing to go around.


----------



## MFB

So looking back at the series

Sharks and Vegas - swept series
Tampa and Winnipeg - won in 5 games
Pittsburgh, Washington, Nashville - won in 6 games
Boston - won in 7 games

Would not have guessed Sharks to sweep the Ducks, although I am glad, or that given how our first 2 games went against Toronto, we'd be the ones having to go to a game 7


----------



## AdamMaz

Considering the teams still in the playoffs;I never thought I would say this, but in all honesty I would rather see every single team from the West win the Cup over every single team in the East.


----------



## MFB

AdamMaz said:


> Considering the teams still in the playoffs;I never thought I would say this, but in all honesty I would rather see every single team from the West win the Cup over every single team in the East.



SJ, NSH, and for shits, Winnipeg because why not in that order are my OKs for winning the cup.

But not Pittsburgh or the God damn Caps


----------



## JD27

I say the Caps switch things up this time and get swept instead.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> I say the Caps switch things up this time and get swept instead.


----------



## technomancer

Them Knights


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Them Knights


Be afraid. Be _very_ afraid


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Be afraid. Be _very_ afraid



Hey if it's not the Pens I would love to see Fleury get another Cup


----------



## AdamMaz

Jets are looking like the real deal. Despite being heavily outshot, they are playing great defense and counter-attacking very effectively. They allow the Preds to do set breakouts from behind their own net, unopposed, but are very well prepared defensively.

Beautiful road game by them so far, half way into the 3rd. Nice back and forth hockey, will be a great series.

I like both teams, but I am rooting more for Subban.


----------



## technomancer

It's definitely been a fun game to watch. I don't mind either team, so just been a lot of good hockey.


----------



## technomancer

Got to admit I was not expecting Tampa to get their asses handed to them that badly...


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Got to admit I was not expecting Tampa to get their asses handed to them that badly...



Partly the layoff maybe?


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Partly the layoff maybe?



Could be... Vasilevskiy let in some soft goals and Rask was unbelievable too


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> Got to admit I was not expecting Tampa to get their asses handed to them that badly...



We're a better match for Tampa than Toronto, they were only 1 point ahead of us in the season and we beat them in almost every game we played against them. 

They might have a few star players, but I feel like we've got them on depth.


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> We're a better match for Tampa than Toronto, they were only 1 point ahead of us in the season and we beat them in almost every game we played against them.
> 
> They might have a few star players, but I feel like we've got them on depth.



Yeah I'm aware of the matchup but Vasilevskiy just plain looked bad... he gave up 5 goals on 23 shots and most of them were definitely not unstoppable scoring opportunities


----------



## Pav

Looks like the Sabres won the Rasmus Dahlin lottery. What an unexpected twist! Edmonton isn't even in the top three this year!


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Looks like the Sabres won the Rasmus Dahlin lottery. What an unexpected twist! Edmonton isn't even in the top three this year!



Best Facebook quote in response to the lottery: Aaaaaaand Dahlin's career is over


----------



## AdamMaz

3rd overall


----------



## technomancer

Going to say Vegas got screwed on the goal / no goal calls on goaltender interference last night. They ended up in overtime on an allowed goal because a defender pushed someone into Fleury, then had a goal disallowed in overtime because a player bumped Jones' stick... but he was being pushed from behind by a defender. Neither player made any effort to change direction and avoid the goalie, both goals should have either been allowed or disallowed


----------



## technomancer

I figured they would split in Washington, but if Dumoulin is concussed the Pens are in trouble. Unless somebody unexpected really steps up on defense they don't have the depth to keep up with the Caps.


----------



## technomancer

In other news Nashville continues to have the stupidest fans in the league. Let's chant refs you suck because a blatant slash that was an automatic call all season was called 

Ironically I actually like the Preds, but man their fans are the most annoying in the league


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> In other news Nashville continues to have the stupidest fans in the league. Let's chant refs you suck because a blatant slash that was an automatic call all season was called
> 
> Ironically I actually like the Preds, but man their fans are the most annoying in the league


You mean the fans that chant "hey, you suck!" at the other team?


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> You mean the fans that chant "hey, you suck!" at the other team?



After every. Single. Goal. 

I'm also kind of amused that the announcers keep talking about the "controversy" of the no goal in today's Pens / Caps game while not talking about Wilson taking out Dumoulin with a high hit with no call. That is what is going to change the face of the series if he is out, not the no goal call.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> After every. Single. Goal.


I am no expert, just throwing this out there... but is it possible that the crowd is right and the Pens do suck?


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I am no expert, just throwing this out there... but is it possible that the crowd is right and the Pens do suck?



If the Pens were playing the Preds the question might have some relevance... however as was demonstrated yesterday without Malkin, Hagelin, and Dumoulin the Pens do currently suck


----------



## auxioluck

All I have to say is that I'm SO glad that Hellebuyck didn't leave me hanging when I said last year that he was really close to a breakout year.


----------



## technomancer

Of course the one Preds / Jets game that is early this week is on the same time as the Pens so I can't really watch it


----------



## auxioluck

That's a shame; I'm loving that series so far.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> If the Pens were playing the Preds the question might have some relevance...


Oops, I forgot and just blindly assumed since you were discussing it.


----------



## technomancer

Looking like Tampa / Boston might be a series after all 

Hell of a lot of good hockey going on this playoff season


----------



## AdamMaz

I was pissed about missing Jets/Preds overtime on Sunday, but tonight's game is just NUTS. Preds lead 3-0 after the 1st, then Jets come back 3-3 only 6 minutes into the 2nd and get the go-ahead 4-3 goal just before the period ends.


----------



## AdamMaz

Ovechkin channeled his inner Crosby on that GWG... maybe there is real hope for the Caps this series/year?!


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Ovechkin channeled his inner Crosby on that GWG... maybe there is real hope for the Caps this series/year?!



Awesome goal, I was just pissed about the trip on Maata at the blue line that lead to the 2 on 1 Ovi scored on... that and Wilson's third blatant head shot of the playoffs.

Then I watched the tail end of the Jets / Preds game which was awesome


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> I was just pissed about the trip on Maata at the blue line


This really stuck with me on the 1st viewing, I would have been pissed too.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> This really stuck with me on the 1st viewing, I would have been pissed too.



Yeah had it happened and play went on and nothing happened that would be one thing, but to have that ignored and the game winning goal scored as a direct result was just a bit much, especially after Aston-Reese getting his jaw broken.

EDIT: looks like they FINALLY suspended Wilson for one of these hits, 3 games. So he is out until a potential game 7. Shame Aston-Reese won't be back if there is one...


----------



## Pav

I'm a little concerned over who the Pens will replace ZAR with. If Hagelin still isn't ready, are they going to pull up Sprong or someone we've never heard of? This is really testing the depth at wing since I've already been tearing my hair out watching Dominik Simon whiff on some glorious scoring chances.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> I'm a little concerned over who the Pens will replace ZAR with. If Hagelin still isn't ready, are they going to pull up Sprong or someone we've never heard of? This is really testing the depth at wing since I've already been tearing my hair out watching Dominik Simon whiff on some glorious scoring chances.



Yeah I have absolutely no idea... from some stuff I've read Sprong has a huge attitude problem and it is one of the things that has kept him out of the lineup. At this point you would hope Simon gets dropped to ZARs spot on the 4th line and Sprong comes in on the second line. Guess we'll find out tonight


----------



## technomancer

Unfortunately not expecting the Pens to pull this series out at this point unless some of the guys that left with injuries are out for the series for the Caps. Murray is just flat out not good enough to win with this defensive core against the Caps as he is not going to steal games with defensive breakdowns like they showed tonight. That and even if they win next game, I suspect they will get distracted once Wilson is back in the lineup head hunting again and drop a game 7 if it happens.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Unfortunately not expecting the Pens to pull this series out at this point unless some of the guys that left with injuries are out for the series for the Caps. Murray is just flat out not good enough to win with this defensive core against the Caps as he is not going to steal games with defensive breakdowns like they showed tonight. That and even if they win next game, I suspect they will get distracted once Wilson is back in the lineup head hunting again and drop a game 7 if it happens.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


>



How 'bout them Habs! Oh wait...


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> How 'bout them Habs! Oh wait...


We've been warming up the links for you...


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> We've been warming up the links for you...



Sadly that is probably accurate


----------



## technomancer

Boston 

Honestly surprised, I was expecting Boston to at least put up a fight this season as they were looking pretty scary


----------



## technomancer

San Jose 

If it ends up going that way a Knights / Jets series is going to be insane


----------



## Pav

I'm not terribly confident in the Pens pulling this off either. Besides Crosby and Guentzel, we have a team of guys that look like they're taped together or running on fumes. Malkin and Kessel are obviously playing through injuries and Sullivan has resorted to playing Dominik Simon on the top line since losing ZAR (I hate what I've seen of Simon so far). Murray hasn't been nearly as good as he was the past couple years; this entire year seems like he's been having a rough time.

Then again, I wasn't totally confident in them lasting too long last year either, and that turned out alright. Stranger things have happened I suppose.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> I'm not terribly confident in the Pens pulling this off either. Besides Crosby and Guentzel, we have a team of guys that look like they're taped together or running on fumes. Malkin and Kessel are obviously playing through injuries and Sullivan has resorted to playing Dominik Simon on the top line since losing ZAR (I hate what I've seen of Simon so far). Murray hasn't been nearly as good as he was the past couple years; this entire year seems like he's been having a rough time.
> 
> Then again, I wasn't totally confident in them lasting too long last year either, and that turned out alright. Stranger things have happened I suppose.



Yeah it is possible they beat the Caps twice... just not liking the odds. I will not be surprised if they get eliminated tonight. I also suspect you're right on Malkin and Kessel and possibly Brassard as well playing injured. Last game was the first time in the playoffs Kessel started to look like himself.

I also agree on Simon... he is a decent player but definitely does not belong on the top line. He had at least 4 glorious scoring opportunities in that last game and didn't put any of them away. That and Murray posting another sub-.900 game (partially due to Letang looking like he is either concussed or asleep) cost them the game.


----------



## auxioluck

technomancer said:


> San Jose
> 
> If it ends up going that way a Knights / Jets series is going to be insane



If it ends up being Knights/Jets, I'm calling that whoever wins that series is taking the cup.


----------



## technomancer

auxioluck said:


> If it ends up being Knights/Jets, I'm calling that whoever wins that series is taking the cup.



Wouldn't be shocking


----------



## AdamMaz

Come on Caps!!


----------



## technomancer

It is driving me nuts that the Pens are giving up the blue line EVERY SINGLE RUSH 

You'd think somebody would have realized letting Washington skate the puck in is a bad idea


----------



## AdamMaz

As if this Brad Marchand licking business wasn't funny enough... seen on Twitter...

@CanadiensMTL
"Without naming names, just a reminder that licking is frowned upon on the golf course as well. https://www.independent.co.uk/news/hidden-hazard-in-licking-golf-balls-1261332.html"

@Bmarch63
"Funny...throwing shade when you were out of the playoff race since October"


Sounds a lot like someone I know in this thread


----------



## technomancer

Pens 

Had to happen sooner or later and really can't complain after winning 9 playoff series in a row


----------



## AdamMaz

-  - 

"Lets-Go-Golf!"

 -  -


----------



## Pav

Is it weird that I'm just relieved that it's over? Even if the Pens had won that series, they weren't going all the way. I think I prefer to just give it a rest for the year rather than hinging my hopes and dreams on a such a maddeningly inconsistent team.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Is it weird that I'm just relieved that it's over? Even if the Pens had won that series, they weren't going all the way. I think I prefer to just give it a rest for the year rather than hinging my hopes and dreams on a such a maddeningly inconsistent team.



Yeah I was just hoping they would knock the Caps off  That said I agree, I think fatigue was catching up to them and they need to improve their defensive core.


----------



## technomancer

As expected while they didn't disclose the injuries they did confirm both Kessel and Brassard were playing injured.


----------



## AdamMaz

I started this series rooting for Subban, but now I am firmly rooting for Winnipeg. Game 7 tonight will be the cherry on top of a GREAT series.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I started this series rooting for Subban, but now I am firmly rooting for Winnipeg. Game 7 tonight will be the cherry on top of a GREAT series.



This may be a sign of the apocalypse, but I agree completely. I really hope the Jets light it up tonight. A Jets / Knights Conference Final would be an absolute blast to watch.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> This may be a sign of the apocalypse, but I agree completely. I really hope the Jets light it up tonight. A Jets / Knights Conference Final would be an absolute blast to watch.



Predators have been surprisingly inconsistent in the playoffs. A Jets/Knights final would be awesome, I think one those two are going to win the Cup.


----------



## technomancer

Nashville

Best of all no more you suck chants every time their team scores a goal... or should I say I like it, I love it, I don't have to hear no more of it


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Glad the Jets won.


----------



## technomancer

Got to say it is pretty funny watching the Caps fans going nuts on NHL's Facebook... you'd think they already won the Cup instead of winning one game. Especially when Boston won the first game against Tampa 6-2  On the bright side it should hopefully be an interesting series to watch, and I expect Jets / Knights to be entertaining.

Ridiculous fanboys are ridiculous...


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Got to say it is pretty funny watching the Caps fans going nuts on NHL's Facebook... you'd think they already won the Cup instead of winning one game. Especially when Boston won the first game against Tampa 6-2  On the bright side it should hopefully be an interesting series to watch, and I expect Jets / Knights to be entertaining.
> 
> Ridiculous fanboys are ridiculous...



It’s not like they have had a whole lot to cheer for over the years.


----------



## technomancer

In shocking news, Mike Fisher retires... again.

Fisher retires from Predators after 18 seasons in NHL


----------



## technomancer

Looks like the Jets / Knights series is going to be interesting after all...


----------



## technomancer

And we might actually have a series going on with Tampa and Washington too


----------



## JD27

Caps played awful in all areas, but PK is especially garbage right now. 5 of the 8 TB goals are PPGs. Eller and Holtby both took dumb avoidable penalties and it cost them.


----------



## technomancer

So the question of the day: will the home ice disadvantage continue to hold in this Bolts / Caps series? 

I'm also starting to wonder if Fleury just might get his fourth Cup this year...


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> I'm also starting to wonder if Fleury just might get his fourth Cup this year...


Granted the Jets and Caps are on the verge of elimination, I do hope so


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Granted the Jets and Caps are on the verge of elimination, I do hope so



I've been watching the games and I don't know if the Caps or the Bolts can beat Vegas in a seven game series... I do have to admit seeing the Caps lose four in a row after all the hype of finally making it to the conference final (and beating the Pens to do so) would be funny as hell.

I'm hoping Vegas takes it not just because I like Fleury but because all the salt about an expansion team doing so well is also hilarious. Watching some guys talk online you would think Vegas was handed Crosby, Malkin, Ovechkin, Stamkos, and McDavid at the expansion draft instead of a bunch of guys nobody wanted with the only player considered elite at the time being Fleury. Hell Karlsson's career high was 9 goals and 20 points before this year and the kid had 43 goals.


----------



## technomancer

Winnipeg

Knights are headed to the Final


----------



## AdamMaz

Niemi signed for one more year. #StanleyCup2019


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Niemi signed for one more year. #StanleyCup2019





To be fair he did end up playing well for you guys though didn't he?


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> To be fair he did end up playing well for you guys though didn't he?



He put up the most amount of stopping power that a piece of cardboard could


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> To be fair he did end up playing well for you guys though didn't he?


Come the end of the season, he was actually playing pretty good. Might even go as far as to say best player during a good stretch.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Come the end of the season, he was actually playing pretty good. Might even go as far as to say best player during a good stretch.



Yeah I thought I remembered seeing some crazy numbers from him, had to be to see his numbers come out average for the season as bad as he was with the Pens... I think he had a 7 GAA


----------



## technomancer

Tampa

Caps are headed to the final

I have to admit I turned it off when Tampa went down 3-0, it was too much like watching the Pens. Glorious chance after chance after chance without putting any of them away...


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Tampa


I'm almost as happy/relieved as when the Pens were eliminated 

I can be happy with either outcome for the Cup now.


----------



## AdamMaz

I wonder what Vegas has up its sleeve for tonight's opening ceremony, and I am not talking about Lil Jon


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> I wonder what Vegas has up its sleeve for tonight's opening ceremony, and I am not talking about Lil Jon


----------



## AdamMaz




----------



## technomancer

Vegas by far has both the cheesiest and most awesome openings in the NHL. I absolutely love it


----------



## JD27

Seriously the introductions were a tad over the top after the opening.


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> Seriously the introductions were a tad over the top after the opening.


At least they only introduced the starting lineup and not the entire benches


----------



## technomancer

NBCs pointing out every uncalled penalty against the Caps while ignoring anything the Caps do is getting a little old after watching 3 series of it...


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> NBCs pointing out every uncalled penalty against the Caps while ignoring anything the Caps do is getting a little old after watching 3 series of it...



Yeah, unexcusable missing the crosscheck that lead to the goal though. It’s interference just like the Wilson hit.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Yeah, unexcusable missing the crosscheck that lead to the goal though. It’s interference just like the Wilson hit.



And the Ovechkin hit on Perron that lead to the crosscheck to make it 4 on 4. We've hit the point where the refs don't want to call anything so they are ignoring stuff to try to keep the game even. If it's a penalty call it, as randomly not calling stuff is just annoying all around


----------



## JD27

Looks like Vegas wins this one.


----------



## technomancer

Still 8+ left


----------



## JD27

Still over


----------



## JD27

As I stated.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> As I stated.


----------



## technomancer

Ugh and the Kessel trade rumors start again for the Pens... they need defensive help so I can sort of see it I guess. My issue is the guy is making $6.8 million and had a 93 point season, where in the league are you going to even come close to replacing that production for less money. Add to that that Brassard was a complete bust but they are not looking to trade him and I just don't get it.

I also see Sprong going the way of Pouliot as Sullivan clearly doesn't like him but Rutherford has said he will be a started next season. Translation: I'm going to sign the RFA to a one way contract, Sully will refuse to play him, and we'll end up trading him for a bag of pucks instead of losing him on waivers.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Ugh and the Kessel trade rumors start again for the Pens... they need defensive help so I can sort of see it I guess. My issue is the guy is making $6.8 million and had a 93 point season, where in the league are you going to even come close to replacing that production for less money. Add to that that Brassard was a complete bust but they are not looking to trade him and I just don't get it.
> 
> I also see Sprong going the way of Pouliot as Sullivan clearly doesn't like him but Rutherford has said he will be a started next season. Translation: I'm going to sign the RFA to a one way contract, Sully will refuse to play him, and we'll end up trading him for a bag of pucks instead of losing him on waivers.


Yup didn’t Kane just sign for over 7 with Sharks. He is nowhere near the player Kessel is.


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> And the Ovechkin hit on Perron that lead to the crosscheck to make it 4 on 4. We've hit the point where the refs don't want to call anything so they are ignoring stuff to try to keep the game even. If it's a penalty call it, as randomly not calling stuff is just annoying all around



Nah, the refs would never swallow the whistle in the playoffs.


----------



## eaeolian

JD27 said:


> As I stated.



Only because Fleury played out of his mind in the 3rd. The Caps were there to pounce on the mistakes, just like they were earlier, Fleury just stoned them.

Prior to this playoff run, I thought he was overrated. I was wrong.


----------



## JD27

eaeolian said:


> Only because Fleury played out of his mind in the 3rd. The Caps were there to pounce on the mistakes, just like they were earlier, Fleury just stoned them.
> 
> Prior to this playoff run, I thought he was overrated. I was wrong.


He is most definitely not overrated, he didn't play his best game either though. They blew plenty of chances to score, but the tying goal was the killer. Those kinds usually tend to sink teams. Speed doesn't appear to kill the Caps in this series as much as I thought it might, but Holtby playing like a LAX bounce back and really bad D coverage in their own zone just might.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> He is most definitely not overrated, he didn't play his best game either though. They blew plenty of chances to score, but the tying goal was the killer. Those kinds usually tend to sink teams. Speed doesn't appear to kill the Caps in this series as much as I thought it might, but Holtby playing like a LAX bounce back and really bad D coverage in their own zone just might.



Yeah as someone who has watched Fleury since he was drafted if anything he has been tragically underrated. He basically took the blame for years of the Pens under-performing in their own end. Last night may have arguably been one of his worst games of the playoffs this season, it definitely was of the games I've watched.


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> Yeah as someone who has watched Fleury since he was drafted if anything he has been tragically underrated. He basically took the blame for years of the Pens under-performing in their own end. Last night may have arguably been one of his worst games of the playoffs this season, it definitely was of the games I've watched.



Oh, he was not good the first two periods, but he figured it out in the 3rd.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Yeah as someone who has watched Fleury since he was drafted if anything he has been tragically underrated.


Not even I can talk shit about him anymore 

All I know is that during last nights game, I was actually excited for both teams when they each scored... what a novel experience... great game too.


----------



## AdamMaz

This had to be posted.


----------



## JD27

That bounce off the boards just plain sucked, that would have been a killer if they tied the game on that. Losing Kuznetsov is probably going to do them in though. I'm thinking he broke a wrist or something along those lines.


----------



## eaeolian

That save was insane.


----------



## AxeHappy

Almost an exact repeat of Andersen's crazy save! Insanity.


----------



## technomancer

Yep that save was absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## AdamMaz

Ovechkin's reaction is still the best


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Ovechkin's reaction is still the best



He looked like he was going to have a heart attack on the bench the couple of times they showed him


----------



## AdamMaz

The series momentum has Washington doing to Vegas what they did to Winnipeg. Looking forward to seeing Ovi finally get his Cup


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Hope the Caps close this out!


----------



## JD27

Reminds me of the Penguins last year. They bend but don’t break. Also, they seem to be able to take advantage of the scoring chances they get. They were largely outplayed in that first period and still came out 3-0.


----------



## AdamMaz

Lamoriello just cleaned house in NYI. I understand that Tavares has a very good relationship with Weight, not sure how this helps to keep him...


----------



## technomancer

^ yeah curious to see what happens there...

The series has been interesting. Between Vegas being snake bit (seriously 6 posts in 2 games? ), the Caps defense playing incredibly well, Holtby standing on his head, and the Caps taking apart Vegas's defense this has not been as close as I was hoping for. That said I have no problem with anyone on the Caps hoisting the Cup except for Wilson.


----------



## technomancer

Looks like Ovi finally won a Cup  Congrats to the Capitals


----------



## ElysianGuitars

I can't believe the Caps finally did it! So happy for Ovi and Trotz!


----------



## AdamMaz

Its been a painful bunch of years Caps, but I have enjoyed following your struggles amounting to this. Congratulations!


----------



## JD27

Been watching this team for over 30 years and I still can’t believe it.


----------



## bulb

JD27 said:


> Been watching this team for over 30 years and I still can’t believe it.


My voice is gone and I may have cried a few times tonight. I couldn't believe it. It really looked like we weren't gonna win tonight. And between DSP scoring on his back, and then Eller finding an empty net after a 5 hole shot made it slightly through Flower, it just kinda felt like the Caps willed their win tonight. DC fans aren't used to this. Still can't believe this is real. Seeing Ovi with the Cup just looks so goddamn right.


----------



## protest

It wasn't the Penguins, Rangers, or Devils, so I'm ok with it.


----------



## JD27

bulb said:


> My voice is gone and I may have cried a few times tonight. I couldn't believe it. It really looked like we weren't gonna win tonight. And between DSP scoring on his back, and then Eller finding an empty net after a 5 hole shot made it slightly through Flower, it just kinda felt like the Caps willed their win tonight. DC fans aren't used to this. Still can't believe this is real. Seeing Ovi with the Cup just looks so goddamn right.



They just wouldn’t be denied. Of all the great teams they had, I would never have guessed this was going to be the one. But after that Game 3 OT goal against the Blue Jackets it just seemed like a different team. The battled back in every series after being down. I wouldn’t trade seeing them blow out teams for that, it just made it all the more special to see after so long.


----------



## bostjan

Congratulations to the Capitols and to their fans who hung in there all this time!


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> It wasn't the Penguins, Rangers, or Devils, so I'm ok with it.


----------



## bulb

JD27 said:


> They just wouldn’t be denied. Of all the great teams they had, I would never have guessed this was going to be the one. But after that Game 3 OT goal against the Blue Jackets it just seemed like a different team. The battled back in every series after being down. I wouldn’t trade seeing them blow out teams for that, it just made it all the more special to see after so long.



I mean dude if you had asked me at the beginning of the season I would have told you I'd be surprised if this team even made the playoffs. Then around December or so, things really started to turn, it looked like the team was gelling, but it really wasn't looking like the most competitive lineup the Caps have ever had or anything. They were doing well, but not blowing minds or anything, and also it was looking like Grubauer's year, Holtby was honestly looking a bit shaky in his games, definitely wasn't playing consistently and I remember actively feeling a bit more confident when Gruby was between the posts. 

Playoffs start and although we win the Metro, we lose our first two games. I figured maybe we wouldn't even get to the second round, which maybe isn't the worst thing since I know this feeling of facing the Pens in the 2nd round all too well. But you are right, after that OT goal, it felt like maybe the Caps were showing up with the desperation needed to win in the playoffs. I thought that series against the Pens was over before it started, I wasn't ready for us to win, but it looked like the Caps just found their speed, managed to really gel as a team in a way I haven't seen in the post season. I was honestly happy enough to have just broken the 2nd round curse, and I thought there was a good chance we would get swept by the absolutely formidable Lightning. I mean that team just fucking DOMINATED for most of the year, just so much talent on that team it's a bit unfair. Beating them seemed unreal. And then facing Vegas. History making Vegas. A team that made such quick work of every other team they faced. I thought this was surely it for us, especially after we lost the first game. At no point did I think we would then have 4 straight wins out of what looked like sheer willpower and desperation. This series was some of the most intense and desperate hockey I have ever seen. I feel like any viewer who wasn't a fan of either team and didn't have to stress-watch the games probably got to see and genuinely enjoy some incredible hockey. 

Anyways that's my rant. I'm happy.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah that second round facing the weakest defense the Pens have fielded in a LONG time and a shaky Murray didn't hurt either  That said I was really not expecting a 4-1 win against Vegas, Caps looked crazy good.


----------



## AdamMaz

Can you imagine what the after-party was like, being in _Las Vegas_?


----------



## AdamMaz

What a shit show in Ottawa. What a sad career Duchene will have 

Lets talk trades, draft and UFA... what is everyone's hopes and expectations?


----------



## bulb

AdamMaz said:


> What a shit show in Ottawa. What a sad career Duchene will have
> 
> Lets talk trades, draft and UFA... what is everyone's hopes and expectations?


Haven't been following, what's going on with the Sens? Is something happening with Karlsson?


----------



## JD27

bulb said:


> Haven't been following, what's going on with the Sens? Is something happening with Karlsson?



Apparently Mike Hoffman’s fiancé is batshit crazy. 

https://www.cbssports.com/nhl/news/...-hoffmans-girlfriend-over-alleged-harassment/


----------



## ElysianGuitars

I just hope the Stars don't suck next year...

Texas Stars made it all the way to game 7 of the Calder Cup Final tonight, lost pretty hard to the Marlies though. I have season seats next year, will be seeing a lot more hockey.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Apparently Mike Hoffman’s fiancé is batshit crazy.
> 
> https://www.cbssports.com/nhl/news/...-hoffmans-girlfriend-over-alleged-harassment/



Yeah that whole thing is insane...

I'm just hanging out to see what the Pens do as far as trades and free agency. Their first pick is #53 in the second round so not a huge amount of excitement there. 

Brassard seemed like a bust for the Pens, but is expected to still be around next year. Sprong has been labeled as a piece of the team for next year which likely means Rutherford will sign him to a one way deal, Sullivan will refuse to play him, and he'll end up traded for bag of pucks like Pouliot. The defense needs some help and they have a contract that will be hard to get rid of in Hunwick.


----------



## AdamMaz

Galchenyuk for Domi... kind of surprised this happened, but am open to it. A change of scenery should do them both good, moreso for Domi.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Galchenyuk for Domi... kind of surprised this happened, but am open to it. A change of scenery should do them both good, moreso for Domi.



Yeah interesting trade, really curious to see how Domi does next season.


----------



## AdamMaz

Very sad to see him go. Considering where the Habs were at the time we drafted him, he had enormous expectations to be the future of this team and was looking great the first couple of seasons. I will always remember this great play... also his celebration is when I "fell in love":


I've been reading reports that he had one of those very nosy hockey dads giving him (individual) feedback in between periods via text messaging and after games... would completely explain what stunted his development.

Even despite that Max Domi's father was a Leaf, I loved Tie Domi during the infancy of my hockey-consciousness. I am liking this trade more and more.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah was sort of surprised to see this as I know the Pens had some serious talks about Domi and Tie and Mario are really good friends. The kid is definitely a good player, hopefully he can find more success with the Habs.


----------



## technomancer

And Trotz is going to be the new Islanders head coach. This was really not a smart move by the Caps 

Their GM talking about him wanting top 5 coach money when his record over the last 4 years is the best in the NHL and he just won the Cup was pretty damn funny...


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> And Trotz is going to be the new Islanders head coach. This was really not a smart move by the Caps
> 
> Their GM talking about him wanting top 5 coach money when his record over the last 4 years is the best in the NHL and he just won the Cup was pretty damn funny...



I think Reirden will work just fine. He was already in line to replace Trotz and the team already respects him. The players, especially on the defense have spoken openly about how much he has helped them. Trotz may have won the cup, but lets not forget in the 17 years he coached, this is the only time he even made it out of the 2nd round. His also does not handle young players very well, which the Caps will be depending on more in the near future. See he handling of Schmidt and Vrana and Forsberg in Nashville.


----------



## AdamMaz

I am now assuming that Tavares won't be going anywhere.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I am now assuming that Tavares won't be going anywhere.



Yeah the latest rumors on that front were that he is expected to sign a new contract soonish... they were meeting again this afternoon.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Will be at the draft tomorrow and Saturday, pretty excited!


----------



## technomancer

Really curious to see if any interesting trades go down in the next couple days


----------



## technomancer

Wow Caps traded Orpik and Grubauer to the Avs for a 2nd round pick


----------



## AdamMaz

Great trade for both teams. Caps get a better draft pick after winning the Cup for a backup that will clearly get a starting job somewhere someday. Salary dump Orpik to Avs who have space and need veteran defender.

Very happy we chose this center, Kotkaniemi (man that is going to be a pain in the ass type lol)


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Great trade for both teams. Caps get a better draft pick after winning the Cup for a backup that will clearly get a starting job somewhere someday. Salary dump Orpik to Avs who have space and need veteran defender.
> 
> Very happy we chose this center, Kotkaniemi (man that is going to be a pain in the ass type lol)



Yeah that was obviously a "take this horrible Orpik contract to get a good goalie" deal... I think the biggest thing with Kotkaniemi is if he is NHL ready at this stage, and that will be a big question since the Habs need center help now.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Vinnie Paul passing was not great news after the draft last night. He was a huge Stars fan, as we were leaving they were playing the Dallas Stars goal song that Pantera wrote, and then I found out about Vinnie Paul about 30-45 minutes later. He went to a ton of Stars games, all my friends have stories about meeting the guy. RIP.


----------



## JD27

Caps wanted a 1st rounder for Grubauer. Gettin Orpik and his $5.5 of the books and still getting a 2nd rounder was a great move. Orpik actually stepped up and played fairly well this season, probably the best of the 4 years he was been here. However, he isn’t going to match that again and they desperately needed that cap space.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Caps wanted a 1st rounder for Grubauer. Gettin Orpik and his $5.5 of the books and still getting a 2nd rounder was a great move. Orpik actually stepped up and played fairly well this season, probably the best of the 4 years he was been here. However, he isn’t going to match that again and they desperately needed that cap space.



I didn't say Orpik was horrible, I said that contract was horrible, and have since it was signed. I watched Orpik for his entire career before he ended up with the Caps and know where he was at then


----------



## ElysianGuitars

The Avs are just going to buy out Orpik too


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> I didn't say Orpik was horrible, I said that contract was horrible, and have since it was signed. I watched Orpik for his entire career before he ended up with the Caps and know where he was at then



Well I will say it for you, he was bad the first three years. I was just giving him some credit for last season, though he was heavily sheltered, he managed to keep it together.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Well I will say it for you, he was bad the first three years. I was just giving him some credit for last season, though he was heavily sheltered, he managed to keep it together.



 He had been declining when the Pens didn't resign him but was still decent his last season with the Pens... but he was nowhere near a $5.5 million player


----------



## technomancer

And Kovalchuk is an LA King... though 3 years at $6.25 million a year is a bit nuts for a 35 year old


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> I think the biggest thing with Kotkaniemi is if he is NHL ready at this stage, and that will be a big question since the Habs need center help now.


He looks like he could make the jump, especially considering he is a big body that played in the Finnish league. I wouldn't be opposed to having him play a year in the minors. Interestingly enough, I think he was linemates with one of our 2nd round picks, Ylonen.



technomancer said:


> And Kovalchuk is an LA King... though 3 years at $6.25 million a year is a bit nuts for a 35 year old


For anyone other than Kovalchuk, yes. I think he's been gone for so long that we've forgotten how insanely good of a player he is.


----------



## AdamMaz

I just noticed that 7 of our 11 picks are centermen... hopefully this solves that problem longterm


----------



## JD27

Kovalchuks biggest concern is will he give a good effort. I understand he looked underwhelming at times lately in the KHL. I don’t doubt he still has the skill to put up 60-70pts though.


----------



## technomancer

Interesting so Tavares has decided to talk to 5 teams after all. Wonder where he's going to end up.


----------



## technomancer

And Carlson is under contract with the Caps for the next 8 years


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> And Carlson is under contract with the Caps for the next 8 years



I don’t know that we will see this seasons numbers from him again, but I guess he was getting paid by someone. Probably took a little less to stay with Caps in order to get the 8 year term.


----------



## technomancer

Seems Vegas has extended offers to everyone but nobody accepted


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Bought an authentic Radulov jersey and draft hat this weekend:


----------



## technomancer

So Brassard was absolutely terrible for the Pens but they decided not to qualify Sheahan... makes me wonder if Aston-Reese might get to play some center since that is his natural position.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Forgot IMGUR doesn't work here


----------



## AdamMaz

I don't need to see it to be jealous 

How the hell does Bettman get inducted into the HHOF?


----------



## ElysianGuitars

And Zubov passed over again.


----------



## technomancer

And four more years of the mediocrity that is Rust... the guy shows flashes of brilliance but 99% of the time is invisible. Then again we have the invisible man Simon on Syd's wing for 2 more years so I can look forward to him constantly getting the puck on beautiful setups and doing absolutely nothing with it. * sigh *

Unfortunately it seems like having a balanced lineup and four attacking lines is becoming surround one really good player on each line with mediocre guys that never do anything and count on the talented guy to carry them... then blame the talent when the line doesn't produce.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

technomancer said:


> Then again we have the invisible man Simon on Syd's wing for 2 more years so I can look forward to him constantly getting the puck on beautiful setups and doing absolutely nothing with it. * sigh *
> 
> Unfortunately it seems like having a balanced lineup and four attacking lines is becoming surround one really good player on each line with mediocre guys that never do anything and count on the talented guy to carry them... then blame the talent when the line doesn't produce.



Or as it's more popularly known lately: the McDavid conundrum. 

Truthfully, there's a bunch of centres in the league with weak wingers. Part of the reason why Stamkos and Kucherov netted so many points this year was that they shared in each other's success. And Tampa being able to afford both of them on the same line is largely thanks to Kucherov being hilariously underpaid due to his bizarre career trajectory (drafted 58th overall, had middling point production and never achieved >1.0PPG until 2016/17). 

I suppose in Crosby's case, he doesn't just play well with anyone, either. He seems to have a preference for younger players that he can have a bit more command over. Would have been nice to see the Pens make it to the finals if only to see how high Crosby and Guentzel could have pushed their numbers. With the numbers they were putting up, watching the playoff leaderboard made the spring months of this year feel more like 1988 than 2018. 

Glad Ovi got a cup, though. Not a Caps fan, but I find it hard to believe any hockey fan truly dislikes Ovechkin.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Since I botched the other pics... One of me meeting the Stanley Cup.






edit: How the hell is it sideways? It's not sideways anywhere else


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> So Brassard was absolutely terrible for the Pens but they decided not to qualify Sheahan... makes me wonder if Aston-Reese might get to play some center since that is his natural position.



Look like nope on Aston-Reese getting to play center... Sheahan just signed a new deal for the Pens. Looking like mostly the same team as last year at this point, but with Sprong in the lineup. They basically gave up Sheary to get rid of Hunwick and free some cap space and are looking to sign Oleksiak to a new contract while also looking for another D. Rumor is they are talking to Jack Johnson which just makes no sense


----------



## AdamMaz

Salary dump I understand... but all they got was a conditional 4th round pick to next year's draft..?


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Salary dump I understand... but all they got was a conditional 4th round pick to next year's draft..?



Yeah no idea WTF the thinking was on that... I get they needed to dump salary, but that was a terrible deal. The prevailing rumor is also that they're singing Jack Johnson to a 5 year deal at $3 million+ a season


----------



## AdamMaz

Complains about Pens defense all year
Signs a reputable defenseman
Proceeds to complain about the signing


----------



## Pav

AdamMaz said:


> Complains about Pens defense all year
> Signs a reputable defenseman
> Proceeds to complain about the signing


Calling Jack Johnson a reputable defenseman is kind of a stretch at this point in his career. He played like trash his last two years in Columbus and was a healthy scratch for much of last season. $3M per year is too much money for how bad he was, 5 years is too long of a term for how old he is. If this rumor turns out to be true it could be the worst contract Jim Rutherford has made since taking over as Pens GM.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Calling Jack Johnson a reputable defenseman is kind of a stretch at this point in his career. He played like trash his last two years in Columbus and was a healthy scratch for much of last season. $3M per year is too much money for how bad he was, 5 years is too long of a term for how old he is. If this rumor turns out to be true it could be the worst contract Jim Rutherford has made since taking over as Pens GM.



Nailed it. At the end of the day a 5 year deal for a 31 year old defenseman is just not a smart move period.

Though statistically the 2016-2017 was the best of Johnson's career he was far from good last year and became a regular healthy scratch.


----------



## AdamMaz

Alright, alright... still not looking forward to hear about the Pens defense all of next season


----------



## JD27

Caps have signed everyone but Wilson and Beagle. I’m guessing Beagle gets left out, since there are younger players ready to play. Guys are even taking discounts to stay, never seen that in DC before.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Alright, alright... still not looking forward to hear about the Pens defense all of next season



Well we could talk about what's wrong with Habs, but that's too much like a full-time job


----------



## technomancer

Holy crap and Doughty is rumored to be signing an 8 year contract extension with the Kings for an avgerage $11 million a year


----------



## auxioluck

technomancer said:


> Holy crap and Doughty is rumored to be signing an 8 year contract extension with the Kings for an avgerage $11 million a year



In case anyone needed a relevant example of why the Kings are where they are right now....


----------



## technomancer

auxioluck said:


> In case anyone needed a relevant example of why the Kings are where they are right now....



Yeah I thought this summed it up nicely:

The Kings now have ~$54M in 2020-21 cap space tied up in: 
38 year old Ilya Kovalchuk
36 year old Dustin Brown
36 year old Jeff Carter
36 year old Dion Phaneuf
35 year old Jonathan Quick
33 year old Anze Kopitar
33 year old Alec Martinez
31 year old Drew Doughty


----------



## AdamMaz

Free Agent day tomorrow... any bold predictions? What does Tavares do? Who makes the biggest splash?


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> Free Agent day tomorrow... any bold predictions? What does Tavares do? Who makes the biggest splash?



Hopefully signs somewhere besides the Isles. Even with Trotz coaching and Lou as GM, I don’t see anything improving with their nutty owner still on top. Tavares is an awesome player and it pains me to see him waste away year after year with that team.


----------



## AdamMaz

tbh


----------



## technomancer

Best quote seen about Tavares:

"If he doesn't make a decision soon, he'll be old enough for the Kings to offer him a contract."


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Best quote seen about Tavares:
> 
> "If he doesn't make a decision soon, he'll be old enough for the Kings to offer him a contract."


Best one that I have seen: _"If John Tavares signs with KD and the Warriors I’m gonna be seriously pissed"
_
...and he's a Leaf


----------



## JD27

Tavares to the Leafs. $11 Million plus over 7 years. They did ditch JVR, he signed with Flyers, but how are they going to afford anyone else with Matthews coming up too. They need defense badly, guess Marner or Nylander or going to be left out at some point.


----------



## technomancer

Crap it looks like the Jack Johnson at 5 years for $3.25 a year was true 

He is now a Penguin.... and that doesn't leave enough money too sign Oleksiak who was actually good for the Pens last year. So not only is it a horrible signing, it leaves the Pens zero depth at defense since nobody in the AHL proved reliable last year.

And they signed Matt Cullen to a one year deal as well. I like Cullen and that one at least is short term and cheap, though I'm not sure why we needed another center when we have Brassard and Sheahan both under contract and ZAW is a natural center as well.

Pens are becoming the Kings of the East


----------



## MFB

"How To Write a Headline" by SBNation

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pe...years-nhl-free-agents-2018-worst-signing-pens


----------



## technomancer

Ugh just realized they haven't signed Jarry yet either... and just signed 4 AHL / ECHL guys including a goaltender. This is looking like a train wreck in progress.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

No idea why Nill decided we needed Roman frigging Polak. Everything else has been fine, just... why?


----------



## technomancer

Looks like the Golden Knights landed Statsny


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> They need defense badly, guess Marner or Nylander or going to be left out at some point.


If I understood and remember correctly what my friend was telling me yesterday about Nylander, is that he is an RFA that has NOT been given a qualificative(?) offer... suggesting that just because it happens to fall on his year, that he is the one that was left by fate.


----------



## technomancer

Hmm James Neal is now a Calgary Flame


----------



## AxeHappy

Leafs ditched pretty much all their free agents. JVR, Bozak, Polak, Komarov, some others I can't remember. And something about some players on the LTIR coming off and not being resigned.

I don't actually know much about Tavares, as my work schedule prevents me from following the Leafs as much as I would like, let alone other teams, but everyone seems to be jizzing themselves over the signage, and it seems like Cap Space isn't going to be a huge problem?

While more experience in the offense to help the young guys out when things can tough and maybe help them stop disappearing in the playoffs is almost certainly a good thing, we really need an upgrade in the defense. Seems like they're trying to just move some guys up from the minors, or maybe they just can't trade for any top level D-Man. I dunno.


----------



## AdamMaz

AxeHappy said:


> I don't actually know much about Tavares, as my work schedule prevents me from following the Leafs as much as I would like, let alone other teams, but everyone seems to be jizzing themselves over the signage, and it seems like Cap Space isn't going to be a huge problem?


The silent, stoic version of Crosby... you've got him in his prime and he is going to be hungry with this young team.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> The silent, stoic version of Crosby... you've got him in his prime and he is going to be hungry with this young team.



  

Great center and will make a really good addition for Toronto, but not on the same level.


----------



## AxeHappy

Not on the same level as in simply not as good on an objective level in the skills required from what his position will be\was on the team or was on a shit team that prevented his level from truly showing or actually on the same\a similar level but not as good as Crosby?


----------



## AdamMaz




----------



## technomancer

AxeHappy said:


> Not on the same level as in simply not as good on an objective level in the skills required from what his position will be\was on the team or was on a shit team that prevented his level from truly showing or actually on the same\a similar level but not as good as Crosby?



Tavares is not as good as Crosby, period. In any category you would like to pick. Crosby is also a much more complete player  As for team, Crosby spent 15 minutes of his total playing time with what could be considered a star winger (Hossa from the trade deadline to end of playoffs one year), so that argument doesn't hold water either.

I'm not knocking Tavares, he is a great player and is definitely the best player that has been available in free agency in a LONG time and is going to make Toronto a much better team.


----------



## technomancer

On a non-Tavares related note, I just noticed 90% of the Pens forwards are natural centers  The comments from the organization about making Brassard and Sheahan potentially play wing just made me


----------



## AxeHappy

I wasn't presenting an argument I was asking a question to try and gain knowledge on a topic I am ignorant of.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> I just noticed 90% of the Pens forwards are natural centers


Reason 6514 for a Habs fan to hate the Pens. Quit hogging them all and trade us!!


----------



## technomancer

AxeHappy said:


> I wasn't presenting an argument I was asking a question to try and gain knowledge on a topic I am ignorant of.







AdamMaz said:


> Reason 6514 for a Habs fan to hate the Pens. Quit hogging them all and trade us!!





I suspect this year is going to be a bit of a mess trying to figure out who is actually going to play center... and the center at wing thing the Pens seem to like to do usually doesn't work out well. Guentzel and ZAR see to be two exceptions. 

I don't mind it so much with young guys like those two, but trading for Brassard to have him play wing is just ridiculous... it seems like he really wasn't working out and they are just floundering around trying not to trade him. Hopefully things turn around for him in the coming season.


----------



## MFB

AdamMaz said:


> Reason 6514 for a Habs fan to hate the Pens. Quit hogging them all and trade us!!



If you had something worth trading for, maybe they would


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> I suspect this year is going to be a bit of a mess trying to figure out who is actually going to play center...


Reason 6515


----------



## technomancer




----------



## AdamMaz

Looks like the Habs are already getting a headstart on sucking next season, Weber out until at least mid-December


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Looks like the Habs are already getting a headstart on sucking next season, Weber out until at least mid-December



Oooooof damn... I actually saw someone arguing the Habs won the Weber / Subban trade... and thought Weber is awesome but he's played what 3 games since the trade


----------



## technomancer

Seems like now the question is where is Karlsson going to end up... Ottawa's management doesn't seem very bright so I'm betting they burn the last year of his contract and get very little for him at the deadline 

He's already turned down the extension he was offered...


----------



## AdamMaz

One of the crazier rumors I read was Tampa Bay... like under wtf cap are they going to fit him under, especially after the McDonagh extension.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah I saw Dallas yesterday and Tampa today... he's apparently said he would be willing to be traded to Tampa but I have no idea how they'd fit him in under the cap since the whole point is to trade for him and sign him to an extension.


----------



## AdamMaz

Come to think of it, I think he still had another year left on his current contract... next year is when Tampa will have to shed some serious cap to keep him.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Dallas won't trade Heiskanen for him thankfully, I kind of think this is a lot of smoke and mirrors meant to manipulate other teams into flinching.


----------



## technomancer

Hey, the Pens deal for Johnson made this article of 5 worst free agent signings this year 

https://mynhltraderumors.com/five-of-the-worst-nhl-free-agent-signings-in-2018/2018/07/06/

Current rumor mill is Karlsson trade to Tampa is very close... and may be a 3 way deal involving another team.


----------



## AdamMaz

MFB said:


> If you had something worth trading for, maybe they would


"The sources conceded the Penguins did make contact with Canadiens GM *Marc Bergevin*about Pacioretty."


----------



## technomancer

Actually relieved that one went nowhere since Bergevin is delusional about Pacioretty's value  The Pens need more young talent, not more guys that are overpriced and on the cusp of 30...


----------



## MFB

AdamMaz said:


> "The sources conceded the Penguins did make contact with Canadiens GM *Marc Bergevin*about Pacioretty."





technomancer said:


> The Pens need more young talent, not more guys that are overpriced and on the cusp of 30...



My point still stands!


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> My point still stands!


----------



## technomancer

Speaking of no cap room for Tampa... Kucherov just signed an 8 year deal

Salary and bonus breakdown. Deal carries a $31.5 million in salary and $44.5 million in signing bonuses.

2019-20: $1M Base + $11M SB
2020-21: $4M Base + $5M SB
2021-22: $3.5M Base + $8.5M SB
2022-23: $4M Base + $5M SB
2023-24: $5M Base + $5M SB
2024-25: $5M Base + $4M SB
2025-26: $5M Base + $3M SB
2026-27: $4M Base + $3M SB

No trade clause for first 4 years


----------



## AdamMaz

Signing bonus = salary cap exploit??


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Signing bonus = salary cap exploit??



I believe they still count towards the Cap... and are still paid even if the player is bought out.


----------



## technomancer

Jets locked up Hellebuyck for 6 years


----------



## technomancer

And Pens resign Oleksiak to a 3 year deal for $2.1 million a year. Not bad at all though I think that leaves the Pens about 25 cents in cap space


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> And Pens resign Oleksiak to a 3 year deal for $2.1 million a year. Not bad at all though I think that leaves the Pens about 25 cents in cap space


I'm glad he's found a place where he fits... but....


Good luck with that


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> I'm glad he's found a place where he fits... but....
> 
> Good luck with that



He had 14 points and was a +13 in 47 games here, for that price I'll take it 

I don't think they've fixed their defensive problems with the changes that were made, but Oleksiak was at least solid for us.


----------



## protest

Ray Emery passed away today. Just 35 years old. He drowned while swimming.

Way to young. RIP..


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Ray Emery passed away today. Just 35 years old. He drowned while swimming.
> 
> Way to young. RIP..



Saw that absolutely sad news


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Reason 6514 for a Habs fan to hate the Pens. Quit hogging them all and trade us!!



BTW Pens signed another Center  

https://www.nhl.com/penguins/news/pens-agree-to-terms-with-derek-grant/c-299537320


----------



## AdamMaz

6516


----------



## technomancer

Buffalo got Faulk from Carolina... be interesting to see if they can do something with all this talent they're piling up.


----------



## AdamMaz

One team less to worry about in the tanking contest for Hughes


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> One team less to worry about in the tanking contest for Hughes


----------



## AdamMaz

Rookie tournaments coming up and preseason in less than 2 weeks... new thread?


----------



## technomancer

Good call


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Got into an argument with someone about Dallas' drafting, them trying to claim it's not so bad... So I made a spreadsheet that compares the entire league. Per my metrics, Dallas is 28 out of 30 (not counting Vegas since they're too new).


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...JQ7qSu_Rdt292fGYHgURJwfbE/edit#gid=1193348725

Granted, not every player in this spreadsheet is still with their original team, this is purely judging players drafted by whichever team, regardless of what team they're on now. Just an interesting thing to peruse I think.


----------

